# StarrFlight FOB Hunting Success Thread



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

nice lookin elk:darkbeer:


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice. Sounds like a very fun hunt.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats on the elk paul


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are some from Last Year and this year among some of my other FOB harvests:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

More:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

1 more:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Maybe it's the luck of the draw. Maybe it's the moon phases or the alignment of the stars. or maybe...Just maybe...it's the FOB's. Went to South Africa over the summer. For anyone concerned about the noise FOB's reportedly make...this impala gave me two chances after a a bad range finder reading put me just under the animal....He just swapped ends and gratiously accepted the FOB guided splinter o' death.










there's also a victimized KUDU bull and warthog that I'll post a little later.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

heres a couple of mine.


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Paul! Took a big WV doe on 10/15. Sorry no pics, it was last shooting
light and in the 70s', so the meat took priority:tongue:

Only had a neck shot at 30 yards, calm deer grazing. Took the shot and cut
the right jugular and broke the neck with a 100 gr. Silver Flame and standard
1" FOB on a Beman 500 shaft. Recovery was about 2 yrds (she flipped over backwards:wink

Going back out this weekend, still have 2 tags! The FOBs are shooting great
as always!!!

Jim


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

archerykid12 said:


> congrats on the elk paul


Thanks! Hunting Az is a special place. If I am lucky I may get another tag in my lifetime



rogbo said:


> this impala gave me two chances after a a bad range finder reading put me just under the animal....He just swapped ends and gratiously accepted the FOB guided splinter o' death.


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the other critters from the dark Continent.



Watersnake said:


> Here are some from Last Year and this year among some of my other FOB harvests:


Snake....The 1st FOB-O-Gator! Congrats




sneak1413 said:


> heres a couple of mine.


Congrats! I herd you got three deer in one weekend! Awesome job!




JEofWV said:


> Hey Paul! Took a big WV doe on 10/15. Sorry no pics, it was last shooting
> light and in the 70s', so the meat took priority:tongue:
> 
> The FOBs are shooting great
> ...


Congrats! No problem with the photo! Better a full freezer:wink:

Best of luck on the rest of the hunt!


----------



## irkr (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a turkey-fob, my first kill with Paul's "gimmick" as some would like to label it. I've been sold on them from day one! Hope to get some other pics on here from the upcoming weekend as our weather has FINALLY come around. 
KR


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a pic of a customer from France sent from a 2007 hunt. The product is doing well with the Europe hunting crowd. They like their "gimmicks":wink:

hi, 
my name is Jérome 
I m french bowhunter, i m very happy to use starrflight, the best product for have a good fly....
This summer, i was in Namibia. Sorry my english is so bad, but i had picture of my hunt.
Red hartebeest

in France, i say at all my friends bowhunter , take the better, take Starrflight.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

A fob finsihed FMJ. The ultimate Kudu voodoo...


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)




----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's is my opening day FOB buck


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Awsome critters...love that speed goat!


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

first bear with a fob just this past August. Neatest thing i've ever seen in archery, the video that is, fob popping off, worked like a charm, never any doubt about how good the hit was. 
I'm hunting with my fobs right now, can't wait to post a deer pic.
Hopefully you can all see the fob on you tube. Just got my computer to do video, just have to figure it all out now. Hope its computer idiot proof
Bryan


----------



## showmehunter (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome pictures to all. I'd love to try the FOB's, but I just bought a whisker biscuit this year. :embara: Maybe next year.


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

FOB's + striker = My 1st coyote with a bow

Thanks Paul for a great product & tech suport.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

rogbo said:


> A fob finsihed FMJ. The ultimate Kudu voodoo...


Voodoo Kudu....Love the name. Congrats on a great beast!




sbooy42 said:


> Here's is my opening day FOB buck


Opening day! Awesome



onmedic said:


> I'm hunting with my fobs right now, can't wait to post a deer pic.
> Hopefully you can all see the fob on you tube. Just got my computer to do video, just have to figure it all out now. Hope its computer idiot proof
> Bryan


Best of luck on the deer hunt and great bear! I can not wait to see the video. Yikes dang computers!



Bossmoss said:


> FOB's + striker = My 1st coyote with a bow
> 
> Thanks Paul for a great product & tech suport.


Fantastic job! The critter never herd what hit him. Ha!

Best of luck on the rest of the hunt to all!

Regards,


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Man those orange wraps and fob are just ....electric! A coyote is a VERY tough animal to arrow. here's the last of my africa critters......


----------



## kerusm (Sep 14, 2007)

This buck was taken 10-1-07 @ 22 yards w/ FOB's. This was my first hunt useing FOB's and the results where fantastic! Double lunged him, complete pass through. Deer went less than thirty and piled. The FOB was laying on the ground where I shot the deer and when I picked it up, my nock was laying underneath it. I popped them both back on and the next day shot a target with the same arrow, FOB, and nock....PERFECT. Its in the quiver wanting some more. Thanks Paul!!! One thing is for sure, I have the FOBIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

After sitting Double bull watching hens peck around all morning, I finally heard a close gobbler. I was asked to go along with the Red White Blue outdoors group who were filming for the show Art of Deception (In High Definition (HD)). At about 8:30 A.M. a monster gobble let out to my right. Looking through the Mesquite flats, I could barley see movement about 100 yards away. That is when I saw the big white head. I thought to myself, "This is perfect, the tom will come right pass the blind towards the hens that are in the creek bottom." Well I was wrong. The big tom stopped at 60 yards and dropped off the into creek to go meet hit girls. Once he was down there, I figured he would be within 30 yards and there would be no problem. Wrong again. he got all the hens and went to this downed tree to perch. He stayed in full strut for over 20 minutes just standing on this blowdown like he was the king of the forest. Right then I knew there was no way he was going to come to my calls, when he had the real thing right there. After watching him for that long I told Rex, the camera guy, that I could make the shot! He said, "If you feel comfortable with it go ahead." Well I ranged the bird at 49 yards (Yeah that is 49 yards) as he was standing on a log in full strut. After he did not move for five minutes I drew. I places the 50 yard pin right in the middle and released. The arrow flew true and he was DRT (Dead right there). He didn't even flop, the bird fell off the log and was done!! There are number of contributing factors that lead to this being a great hunt. But I want to stress that there is nothing that beats lots of practice. I shoot over 50 arrows a day at all distances. You need to ensure that you are comfortable with the equipment you are shooting. I know I had the best equipment that I could have, and below is the list of them!


This 20 lb monster with a 11 3/4" beard and 1 1/8th spurs.He was the biggest bird taken in Clay County Texas this year with a NWTF score of 67 1/2. (Official).


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

BSeals71, rogbo, kerusm and Jason...Congrats and thanks!


Here a few from Ulf's African tip over the summer. Ulf is another hunter from Europe (Norway).

Ulf Writes;

I am just back from Africa. I did the best shots right thtroug the hearts of 3 animals.: 1 Impala, 1 Kudu and 1 Red heartebeest. The hitpoint on the Red heartebeest was on the right side.On the picture you se where the arrow came out. I could go right away and pic up the fob and search for blood. All 3 animals get only 40 meters away and was dead when i rached them just after 3-5 minutes after the shot. So i am afraid you got some clients there. I will buy some more fobs of you later.
My best regards Ulf.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats everyone on their FOB-O-Riffic Harvests. Here a a few of mine this year as well as as my friend Richards. Keep 'em coming! Let the pictures speak for themselves about how well the FOBs work! Can't wait to get some more on the ground next month. Best of luck everyone! Dave


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Alright, last pic ( at least until the Phoenix, Fob's and I hit the woods next :wink. 

Ursus Arctos Horribilus, better known as the Alaska Brown Bear. After a head on encounter, which didn't offer a good shot angle, I crept back up to this young boar and delivered the FOB guided, 200 grain Razorcap to the sweet spot. Off popped the FOB, thru and thru went the arrow. I took two very important measurements after the shot. 1) by standing where the fob dropped, I was able to range the exact shot distance (didn't have time to use the rangefinder prior to the shot). I had estimated a 28 yard shot so held my 20 yard pin high in the shoulder. the leica and position of the FOB confirmed a 30 yard shot on the nose. Sometimes, in the heat of battle, I have lost track of the exact spot the animal was standing and have left more than one, passed through, arrow in the woods. Not anymore. That bright FOB on the ground is like a homing beacon. The second measurement I took was from the FOB to the now, air temperature assuming bear. 12 yards. Easy tracking, my friends. Helen Keller could have found this one.










Thanks Paul, for such a well thought out product that has truly added to my successes in the field.


----------



## irkr (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW rogbo, after seeing your brown bear I'm sorry I posted my scrawny turkey. All of you posted some great pics, FOB-ONWARD!
KR


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here are a few photos from Dan's New Zealand hunt this summer. Dan was one of the first FOB customers. As he once told me "he has worked his butt off his whole life do be able to do this" Go Dan!:yo:


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

irkr said:


> WOW rogbo, after seeing your brown bear I'm sorry I posted my scrawny turkey. All of you posted some great pics, FOB-ONWARD!
> KR


KR, my brother, no such thing as a bad turkey. Only folks that think turkey hunting with a bow is easy are the couch potatoes who ain't never tried it. Stalking a bear is nothing as challenging as trying to sneak up on turkey. I hunted them rio's and merriams for several years in wyoming and never even got close to scoring. I didn't see your bird above. I'll look again. if it's not there post it up and please don't ever be sorry for outwitting one of them birds. by the by, that bear (although I'm extremely proud of him) was not the biggest baddest bear in the woods. That's for next year.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

There he is. found him. Man, we need to expand that pic. I am jealous of you my friend. Turkeys are the BOMB! One of these days, I'm showing up on your doorstep so you can show me how to do that. Way to go.


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

While it doesn't exactly stack up to a brown bear.... Here is a black bear that I took at 45 yards with a FOB-guided arrow. They work for me!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice animals! I hope I am so lucky!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a great one that came in. A rouge New Mexico Buffalo. The decoy is great! I call it the bugling cow! Anyone interested in the decoy, let me know. I believe he is making them in limited quantities.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

paul that has to be one of the greatest things i have seen all day. that is cool!


----------



## Rick243 (Jun 30, 2006)

*FOB doe*

Nothing too unusual here!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I hope to FOB my first deer in the morning!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Rick243 said:


> Nothing too unusual here!
> 
> Are you kidding! I think this is one of the best photos I have seen. There is much more than just a deer in this one. Busting butt at the day job all day long with just enough time to spare, throw camo's over your work cloths, whack a deer and fill the freezer. This is great stuff! Thanks Rick! Best of luck with the rest of the hunt.


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 9, 2006)

Chalk another one up with a FOB'd arrow.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I love the cow decoy!! I am trying to line up a Buffalo hunt soon.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

That Decoy is the bomb!

I thought it was time to break out with some heavy artillery...

Yet another friend for Europe.

Jean wrote:
"Your Fobs performed wonderfully.
All the best 
jb"

Just for the record...for some reason the Big African Game can stir up the pot.

We all know how valuable the meat is for the locals as well as the money spent for such a hunt. 

Regards,

More hunting = more money = more habitat = more animals = more hunting and less poaching. Same as here in the states.


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like the FOB's are tearing it up this year.. I know im hooked as well... 

Rogbo, It looks like your putting that Phoenix to work Bud.. Awesome job this year..

Ive been testing this concept most of the fall.. Ive been shooting the 1" with great success and pretty soon ill be putting the 1.25" to the test.. Im just waiting until after my next OH trip in two weeks..

A big Thumbs up to you paul and all involved for a great product...:darkbeer:
Thank You...


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice story you told with the pictures. Best of luck in OH!:darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to all!

Here are a few more that came in from Matt and Lance. 








Matt







Lance


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

recently switched to fobs and love them!!!!they worked perfectly with my bow i didnt have to adjust anything!the accuracy was unbelievable compared to blazers.i harvested this buck on my first hunt with the fobs.they look cool to especially with my stars and stripes arrow wraps!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Those bright green FOB's with Firenocks were broke in on this doe Sunday morning Paul.:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Firenocks and green FOBs- I like it! Congrats!

Nice buck mofarmboy!

Just got this in today....Here is one of those "it's the story behind the photo"

This deer was taken by Marcin. He is the production tool designer for the FOB. We were going crazy trying to get the FOBs to work out of his bow. He shoots a Hoyt and was getting vane and FOB contact at the rest. We tried everything but nothing seemed to work. I suspected cam timing but was not familiar with the bow. Marcin is in Chicago so the only help I could offer was over the phone. His local shop was not much help and they ended sending the bow back to Hoyt. Still the same problems. Vanes were hitting the rest. He tried several rests also. He was just about to get another bow when I called Mike Carter "Crackers" who has been shooting/testing FOBs. He explained that cam timing may be the problem. Turns out that the top cam was about 3/4 of inch away from the hard stop when the bottom cam was bottomed out. Marcin made a few twist in the upper yoke cable to have the upper cam about 1/16 from the hard stop when the bottom cam hit (per Mike). BINGO! This is the second deer Marcin got with FOBs this year.

Thanks for the help Mike and thanks Marcin for a great FOB mold!


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

chalk up another fob deer. I got a coyote a week a go with them.


----------



## SlickFOB (Oct 30, 2007)

This is my first post to Archery Talk so let me explain. I have been shooting FOB's for about 5 years now. I recently changed strings and went to the smaller diameter arrows, thus I ordered the new FOB's from Paul. Everything was going great until my rest broke. After the replacement part was installed my arrows were flying all over the place and my FOB's were getting smashed with every release. I called Paul on a Wednesday and he made some suggestions. On Thursday I shot this deer at 30 yards. Watch for string pinch if you switch to the smaller diameter arrows and you have a long draw. Great product. Thanks Paul.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*Last night! 10-29-07*


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

SlickFOB said:


> This is my first post to Archery Talk so let me explain.


Welcome to AT!:welcome:

Great pic's everyone! Thanks!

Here is another one that has a story behind it. This Elk was taken by Bill who I know from the local archery shop here in town. I have been trying to get Bill shooting FOBs for years. He finally got a new bow/set up that would allow him to use them. After testing, he agreed they worked better and was going to hunt with them. Wow! That only took a few years

A bull tag in Az in not easy to come by so having Bill using FOB's because they work better for him made me feel good. Bill was in a blind when this big boy showed up at 60 yards. When he shot, his *mechanical broadhead hit the window frame* of the blind and opened up. He thought "Yikes" I hope it is a clean miss. Well, long story short the FOB steered the open mechanical right on target. Perfect flight to the 60 yards bread basket. Bill said is was like watching a dart and he new it was a perfect hit because he saw the FOB the whole way.

When I saw Bill at the shop, he shook my hand and said "I own you one...if it was not for the FOB, that arrow never would have flown like that" I am asking Bill to test the same shot (open broadhead) with a vane to see what the results are.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

*2007 season*

First ever full velvet buck I harvested, he was not the largest in the area - but I liked the velvet and the perfect 30 yard shot presented itself.
Next is a "rather large for a sow" black bear that was shot under a mile from my house. I love living in Alberta!! The shot was under 20 yards....after the shot the bear moved all of 7 to 10 feet from where the arrow hit it/FOB was laying to where it expired.
LAST - a rare FOB'in hood.
I love these things Paul!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here are a few more from "Dan the Man"

2007 Africa trip. Someday I hope that will be me in those photos! (well maybe not the lion!:eek3


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Sat the 27th i rattled and hit the buck roar, then i see antlers coming thrue the corn, he stops at 20 yds looking for the noise maker then turns broad side i let him have it. I was in the stand for maybe 20 min of legal shooting time. I get downe looking for blood 5yds from the shoot i find white hair so i didnt go any farther. Whent and got a buddy to help track, got back 2hrs after the shot, found the fob10 yds from impact then found blood and the arrowe another 10yds. The blood was great for about 75yds then started getting less and less then we found guts on a log that he crossed then he jumped up ahead of us so we backed out for 2 more houres. When we whent back out the blood was like some one turned a faucet on then it stoped, a smale drop hear and ther we where doing a grid search i was up by a service road with a canale on the other side ther was a deer crossing there and something told me to cross the canal and look so i waded accrose witch it was nee deap and found a big puddle of blood when i got on the bank then looked in 10yds ther he is.Tooke us 7 hrs to recover him. It was my first gut shoot ever and i hope my last. 10 point 150lbs.







PUBLIC LAND BUCK


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats... and great job on the track! I remember a few years back getting a similar hit on an Elk. 7 hours later we did recovery it. When I made the shot there was a tree just left of the lung shot but I had room. But I must have pulled away from the tree and had a long track as a result. :embara: I too hope never to do that again. But it happens.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Sheesh. Fob's are tearing it UP this year!! Headed out tomorrow. My sources tell me that the blacktails are starting to come to the call....come to the call, fall to the FOB.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey guys, congrats on all the kills!
But i think some of you need to hear the term " Leave some for the rest of us" lol:darkbeer:

Season just reopened here, And of corse, the first 2 days are school days But im hoping to get a pic up here soon.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Haloa Axis*

Haloa from Havery...

This Axis deer was recently taken in Molokai Hawaii


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

*Fob's in Action!!!!*

It's just like a turkey timer man....when it pops....they're done...



Brought to you courtesy of Ken Moody Hunting Adventures, Monster Bows Phoenix, silver flame broadheads, ozcrest custom wraps and the one and only FOB!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice video! Just like that turkey timer! Hopefully I can get my video edited and working on my hog hunt form this summer. Still working on that one.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great video rogbo!

So many question about what happens on a pass through. A video is worth a thousand words.

Best of luck with the blacktails!


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

*#2 Fob*

number two falls to the fob


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice animals guys! Keep'em coming. I hope to add some more to the mix after Thanksgiving. FOB-tastic Shooting!!!:wink:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope to add more too, if i go......Never thought I would hate a 6 figure job!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

sbooy42,

Great number two!

Here is a fun photo sent in by Joe. Great stuff! It all about the next generation.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Paul Morris said:


> Congrats... and great job on the track! I remember a few years back getting a similar hit on an Elk. 7 hours later we did recovery it. When I made the shot there was a tree just left of the lung shot but I had room. But I must have pulled away from the tree and had a long track as a result. :embara: I too hope never to do that again. But it happens.


Been there - gut shot critters myself - thought I did it this year too. I'll post the video to youtube. At least ya didn't get videotaped scaring the poopoo outta yourself thinking you had a real crummy shot like I did  Mine worked out though - PURE luck - God smiled on me - my arrow hit arteries and kidney as the deer tried to duck out of the path of the oncoming FOB guided death ray - he didn't make it 200 yards, there was not much tracking time but I ran out of light and camera battery dangit.

Sure can see a FOB when they pop eh? I LOVE those things in low light as they are even. I usually run mine with archersflame nocks BUT somehow I was shinnying up a tree (I assume) and popped off two FOB's AND my last two archersflame nocks - thus no streaking light to the deer in the video  but you can still see the FOB pop!! And the deer still died!! I'll get better with this video thing yet dangit. I love my new camera and I love deer hunting - the two are just made to hang out together. By next year my sons deer will be taken with FOB guided missiles also - then I'll get to post that video in the FOB thread too  

Cheers to all!!

John

Shot on deer link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=novCeBMFlUg


FOB found then light level SUCKIFIES and can't tape any more link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mR_YHM77_U


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

I can't get a pic up for whatever reason. But this past week I killed a main frame 10 with a kicker off of the base. Guessing the deer to be a 3.5 year old. Rack was only 15" wide. But what he lacked in width, he made up for in height and mass. Guessing him to be in the upper 120's to lower 130's.

I have been shooting the FOB for a few years and love them. When I see them fly off the back. I pretty much know it is a done deal. 

Thanks


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

NKYBOWHUNTER said:


> I can't get a pic up for whatever reason. But this past week I killed a main frame 10 with a kicker off of the base. /QUOTE]
> 
> Yikes! I am dying waiting to see the photo! :tongue: Congrats!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

NKYBOWHUNTER said:


> I can't get a pic up for whatever reason.


Way to go Travis!

Pre-season (before);








After


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

That last pic makes him look HUGE!


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

8 point Sept 29 2007

Darton Tundra

4 blade Muzzys

55/75 Gold tips

1" white FOBS

12 yards shot....0 yards recovery (spine shot)


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

John316 said:


> 8 point Sept 29 2007
> 
> Darton Tundra
> 
> ...


This is me drooling for a zero yard recovery......


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> sbooy42,
> 
> Great number two!
> 
> ...


Wow, that turkey is the same size as the kid!:jaw:


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

*My Story!*

Hi Paul,
Here is my bull from this year. The smallest I have shot in 4 years but hunting was very tough this year and I felt lucky to get this guy! My brother and I both shot bulls and we talked to one other guys that shot a nice 5x6. I bet we talked to 20+ that got skunked! I shot him at timberline as you can see from the background in the pics, about 9,700 feet. This area had been hammered by wolves earlier in the summer and we found out later that many of the elk had been pushed 25 miles to the East. Ugh, don't get me started on wolves! 
I shot him mid month about 7:30am. We snuck into what we call the coliseum which is a huge bowl surrounded by stadium like peaks 2/3rds the way around. Awe inspiring to be sure! We snuck to within 100 yards of the herd bull who was making “small talk” to anyone who would listen. This small bull was trying to sneak in and steal a couple cows and refused to make any sounds. We saw very fresh sign and new they were right in front of us. As we crested a plateau we looked up to see this small bull trying to push two cows away from the bulls as he was tending others on the far side of the opening. Of course the cows wanted nothing to do with him. He even tried to mount one cow about 15 yards in front of us. First time I have seen this in the field. Very cool stuff! The cow took off after he tried to mount her and he followed. It only took 2 quiet cow calls for him to spin around and come searching for what he likely thought was a more willing participant! He stopped right behind a huge downfall of spruce trees and just stared right through me. This is where my predator camo has never let me down! When he got a little nervous he trotted off. My brother called once and stopped him at 25 yards quartering away. He was down hill of me and I placed the arrow so it would exit just behind the offside front shoulder . . . . and that is what it did. 465grains of FMJ topped with an FOB and tipped with a 100grain Slick trick, shot from a High Country Iron Mace! Of course the FOB provided great steering and popped off where he stood to mark my hit. The arrow went though him so fast it ruined my tip and bent both blades when it sunk 5 inches into the rocky ground! I am convinced that the FOB’s provide better penetration than fletching. I have seen it on targets all year long. Come to find out I was having some small tuning issues when I shot him but was still enjoying the best accuracy out of a hunting setup than I have every had before. Now that I have the Limb driver on you should see my groups! INSANE! Thanks for your product Paul. I am a believer and I know of at least 3 new archers that will be shooting them this next year after our little wind drift contest to determine who had to go back and pack out the last load of meat! HEHEHEHE, I can’t believe they fell for that one! Guess they haven’t been on AT!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Scot,

Great story and thanks for the post! Wind drift packing competition....Love it!

Dang .....Everyone I know shoots FOBs

Those wolves in Idaho are a problem for sure! I have never seen Elk act like they did this year for us.


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> Scot,
> 
> Great story and thanks for the post! Wind drift packing competition....Love it!
> 
> ...


I hear ya about those wolves. It is frustrating enough that they don't act and call the same. That takes away so much from what is so much fun about hunting these awesome animals. But to some extent that can be dealt with by changing tactics etc. Not the best but changes can be made. 

What really worries me is that we are seeing a big gap in bull numbers. There are still big mature bulls but they are slowly being killed off by hunters and are dying of old age and predation. The number of young bulls following up really worries me. In our area we are not seeing any 4 or 5 year old bulls. I think they were all killed off by wolves those calving years. There are younger bulls following behind but 2 years is a big gap to loose. If we have bull numbers fall the whole breeding cycle, which is already strained by increased calf kills from wolves, is in more jeoprody. The fact that it has taken this long for the state to gain control, and they really don't have full control yet, just irritates me to no end!!!:angry:


----------



## kerusm (Sep 14, 2007)

second Fobed Buck for 2007.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats! Nice buck!:thumbs_up

It would seem that double and triple FOB-O-Deer are common.

Great job guys!

Thanks for all!:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Hot off the press from Scott in Colorado


----------



## Adam Lee (May 24, 2004)

heres a picture of one of the animals i have taken with fobs! made a perfect shot @ 30 yards


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

*07 Alaska Caribou*

07 Alaska Caribou with the help of a FOB.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

bump up for a fella that was asking about this.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Just in time for Thanksgiving...

From Joe in MO.


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

*FOB moose*

Moose with the FOB!


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

Dang, 5, that's a NICE moose!!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Now I do not now anything about Chamois, but this one looks *like a dandy!*
I also bet these thing are not easy to get with a stick. About as tough as Couse Whitetail are harder! Great photo and scenery!

Here is what Jerome wrote (in part)


_For me, Fob is the best product for having a good fly. I like them. 
Since i used them, i hunted severals animals, in Namibia, France,
I took one Chamois (very nice buck), one French Deer (nice buck), in FRANCE
and " 3 Gemsboks , 2 warthogs, , hartebeest, in NAMIBIA
All these spécies were in open territory.
I writting a paper in the french bowhunting magazine "charc" on my namibia hunt, and i speaking all is fine of your fob.
I never change my fob.

regards, 

sorry, my english is very simple and not fine, but i speaking and writting better the french (laugh) 

Jérôme _


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

The "Bugling Cow" decoy was so cool that when I got this in today I just had to post it! Sorry for the double post of the "after the shot photo", but they just had to be put together.

Here is the shot on the buffalo by Rich Fiore (inventor of the cow decoy)


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*Wow!*

That decoy is AWESOME!!!  


:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Another Goat*

Here is another goat to add to the gallery.

Taken by Rudy.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## BACKTENSION (Jul 7, 2004)

*2007 Fob Buck*

I took this buck on Nov. 8th 2007.. It was shot on our family farm here in N.Y. I stalked him in the middle of a golden rod field.. I had him at 14 yards with his doe, but she jumped up and started to run.. The buck started to follow her so i yelled to get him to stop.. My range finder said 43 yards.. I put my pin on him and let er rip.. It was a perfect heart shot he didnt travel 30 yards before going down.. I never get sick of seein the orange glow from my FOB when i release the string.. Its been 4 years now since i first talked to Paul about trying the FOB.. I am so thankfull that i had that talk and im glad i have a life long hunting friend.. I have never had any problems since switching from conventional fletchings to the FOB!!!! Many big bucks have fallen since that first phone call and many are sure to follow... Keep up the good work Paul and ill talk to you soon.. "Spike"


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

*Fob-ulas Buck*

Killed this buck last night
the fob helped drive the arrow strait to it's mark


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

*New bow & FOB's!*

Not the biggest buck that I have ever shot, but one with probably the most character in the horns. Took this buck, 8 point or crabclaw 10 depending on how you look at it, last night with my new HCA Carbon Stilletto and FOB'S. Must have damaged his right beam right after starting the growth period because it looks as if it has 2 bases, broken point off of one G2, hooked brow tines, decent mass through out the horns and the main beams almost turn flat out towards the ends and the small crabclaws. Very uneven horns, but I fell in love with the look of the antlers and decide to take this buck although we have been seeing much larger bucks on TC this year. He came to a feeder that I had only started last Friday night, the 2nd, and proceeded to take off up a hill to run a smaller 8 off befor turning and coming into the feeder pen at about 15 yards. I may have taken a little bit of a risky shot being as I shot between the wires of the cattle panels, but he was only about 2 yards inside the fence at 16 or 17 yards and I could see from below his belly to about 2/3rds up his body cavity. I made one of the best shots I have made in a long time, hitting him square, low behind the left shoulder and exiting low behind the right shoulder. Further inspection upon gutting the buck revealed a center punched heart shot. SLICK TRICKS do it again. I saw the arrow hit, the FOB and nock pop off and drop to the ground and the buck clear the 5' cattle panel and only go about 20 yards total and drop in less than 15 seconds from impact of arrow to the final resting spot. Don't know if there was a blood trail or not as I never moved from my Lucky's Tent pop up blind while watching the buck clear the fence and fall within sight. Never even looked for a blood trail after I got out of the blind, didn't need too! He field dressed 125# and I don't know what he scores and really don't care. Haven't looked at teeth yet, but probably at least 4 1/2. Really excited about this buck, but don't know what to do with the rest of the season since we are in a one buck county. Have 2 doe tags left, but don't need the meat. Might have to join Snakelover in a hog eradication mission since we are on the same lease and he has already tagged out and I need something else to kill. Will probably take 2 friends down to let them fill my doe tags and hunt hogs exclusively. Great Friday night andgreat way to break in my new Stilletto and FOB's.








__________________


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Man, that's a pile of horns that have been coming in!:77:
Congrats to all. "Spike" wins best in show for the FOB pose for sure!:thumbs_up Thanks my friend..Great stuff!

I thought I would slow down the action and post a few 2007 tasty doe's from Scott in Kentucky;


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry no pic yet but I dropped my 2nd doe this weekend which brings my FOB tally to 3 so far:darkbeer:


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

would love to try the FOB, but i just cant give up my WB


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

sbooy42 said:


> Sorry no pic yet but I dropped my 2nd doe this weekend which brings my FOB tally to 3 so far:darkbeer:


Congrats! No problem with the photo. More important to get the deer out of the field and in the freezer. Three for three! Wow!.....Looking forward to #4:wink:


----------



## Fobbedit1 (May 17, 2007)

Congrats to all !! Thanks alot Paul for a great product, I haven't fletched an arrow in three years and I plan on never fletching one again. 2007 was a good year for me, Here's two of my FOB guided tip overs. Spot and stalk spring black bear (no dogs) and spot and stalk antelope.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I dropped my doe in the southern Alberta zone with FOB on arrow this evening...one more in the northern regions, pray harder for an Elk and I'm DONE for the year!

Sorry Paul - no pictures yet - will check to see how the video came out later though


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

I took this guy this morning,He was chasing two does.25 yards broadside,I love these FOB's.The only thing is my FOB bounced about 25' after impact.It took me awhile to find the FOB.Is anybody elsis FOB bouncing on impact? Anyway minor problem,I cant see myself switching back to blazers.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

t morg said:


> I took this guy this morning,He was chasing two does.25 yards broadside,I love these FOB's.The only thing is my FOB bounced about 25' after impact.It took me awhile to find the FOB.Is anybody elsis FOB bouncing on impact? Anyway minor problem,I cant see myself switching back to blazers.


Congrats and great shot! :yo:My guess is that it hit the shoulder plate which caused the hard bounce back? For the most part, the FOBs usually bounces a few feet at most. Your hit would have been a cool video shot! that must have been something to see.

Many thanks and best of luck with the rest of the hunt!

Regards,


----------



## Whitebuck9481 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Ohio Buck*

I took this buck last Friday night. I've been watching him since the beginning of the archery season and finally got a shot. The FOB fell off at the point of contact and marked the location of the deer. This buck went about 300 yards because I was shooting down at a sharp angle and only got one lung. Thanks Paul for a great product.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome Buck! I hope to meet up with something like that one day!:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Another bowhunter friend in France!

Hi Paul ,
Thanks a lot for your FOB , it's a pleasure to hunt with.

Olivier


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> Congrats! No problem with the photo. More important to get the deer out of the field and in the freezer. Three for three! Wow!.....Looking forward to #4:wink:


Me too...I still have a Taxi bill to run up...and one more doe tag to fill


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Another Triple*

Here is another triple sent in by Joe.

Two doe's in one day followed up by a nice buck.


----------



## Teamroper6672 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll chime in with no pic. Killed a nice little doe in IL this year with my FOB's perfect 25 yd shot. 

My buddies had her skint and fryin before I could get any pics of her and my FOB.

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Teamroper6672 said:


> I'll chime in with no pic. Killed a nice little doe in IL this year with my FOB's perfect 25 yd shot.
> 
> My buddies had her skint and fryin before I could get any pics of her and my FOB.
> 
> Thanks Paul!


Congrats...Always good to hear about a tasty deer! :tongue: Photos not required. Thanks for letting us all know the FOB worked out. What have others said about the FOB? Do they still think it is a gimmick?


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

Just wanted to share my success, here is a pic of my first buck , no monster, but something I am proud of for sure!! I took him at ~40yds with a little crosswind and with the help the FOB's, I had the confidence to take that longer shot, which is where I feel FOB's separate themselves from the rest of the crowd (downrange accuracy). Needless to say the arrow found its mark and he only went about 100yds. It was awesome to finally be the one behind the bow instead of watching the same scenarios on TV


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on your first buck!:thumbs_up

Great looking "FOB wrap". We are looking into having some wraps made.


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

I got this guy at 46 yards this week with a FOB-steered arrow.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Todd, Congrats on the big buck!

Here is one just got in. Great to see the kids on the hunt!


_Paul,

This is the second Deer this season with FOBS. I still hope to get another deer along with a turkey and some Partridge with FOBS this Fall up here in NH and Maine. The FOBS give me accuracy that I have not been able to achieve with any other type of fletching.

Thanks,

Luther_


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, What a week I had hunting in TX. The Rut was on! I saw more bucks this week than I have in my entire hunting career and they were chasing doe after doe. I also managed to take a couple hogs, but those were with a rifle.

Anyhow, I stalked to within 10 yards of this doe shot her quartering too, my FOB popped off when the arrow completely barried in the body. I didn't need a tracking marker on this one... she went 10 yards and went down. Two days later, after seeing tons of bucks and some REALLY REALLY close calls, This buck jumped a fence 10 feet from my blind, walked by it on the trail of a doe. I grunted at him and when he stopped at 7 steps, I released the arrow. He only went about 30 yards and piled up. What a season so far and I am planning on going back around Christmas time!

Paul, what can I say! You make a FOB-tastic product! I might add these were first blood with my new General!!! What a combo!

Dave


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*FOB's AND MY 41 YARD PASSTHRU*

I shot this buck at 41 yards and it passed completely thru and buried 12 inches into the ground. My FOB popped off and was lying there at impact. It was sweet. The buck ran 75 yards and was done, Te FOB performed flawlessly, The guys see them in my quiver and the question I get asked is do they really work? So I shoot a group at 50 yards and put arrows inside the fins. Guys are amazed and they go and get some. I want to personally thank Paul Morris for all his support and for making a extraordinary product that delivers and performs like promised.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*ND 10 pointer...*

Took this 10 pointer :moose: from a tree stand 19 feet up:shade:. Pass through shot at 14 yards. FOB popped right off and dropped to the ground . Interesting that this didn't spook the deer more. The pass through seemed to confuse more than anything else. He trotted off, but didn't run, and piled up after about 40 yards :faint:. 

I honestly figured the FOB would really spook game when it hit and popped off, but this has not been the case. I've seen two deer taken with FOB "fletched" arrows, both pass through shots, both times the deer just trotted off and expired within sight of the stand. 

FOBs shoot great, too. My shooting on the range is significantly better than before. 

Thanks, Paul, for a great product.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

dkoutdoors said:


> I shot this buck at 41 yards and it passed completely thru and buried 12 inches into the ground. My FOB popped off and was lying there at impact. It was sweet. The buck ran 75 yards and was done, Te FOB performed flawlessly, The guys see them in my quiver and the question I get asked is do they really work? So I shoot a group at 50 yards and put arrows inside the fins. Guys are amazed and they go and get some. I want to personally thank Paul Morris for all his support and for making a extraordinary product that delivers and performs like promised.



Dennis, great to see you back at it on here. It has been awhile! Looks like you put the smack down on a nice one. Congrats! I haven't had a chance to use the camera mount yet, but should be using it around Christmas time. Take care my friend!
Dave


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

*How about a vid!*

Hey Paul,

I have a self shot video of my first buck with the FOB. Check it out at www.m--1.com/hunting/Buck111807.wmv Video is under 20mbs but high speed connection is a must. Enjoy.....


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

*Coyote Fobbed! Meets reaper...*

I was at full draw for a long time on this guy and his two buddies - they were very busy and tried to stalk my buck decoy....
Bad move - the decoy is protected by Grim Reapers and Snuffers, guided by FOBs :wink:
That's the entrance wound - he rolled over, bit the arrow in half  and was DRT


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Try get the picture posted again.



Dakota6gun said:


> Took this 10 pointer :moose: from a tree stand 19 feet up:shade:. Pass through shot at 14 yards. FOB popped right off and dropped to the ground . Interesting that this didn't spook the deer more. The pass through seemed to confuse more than anything else. He trotted off, but didn't run, and piled up after about 40 yards :faint:.
> 
> I honestly figured the FOB would really spook game when it hit and popped off, but this has not been the case. I've seen two deer taken with FOB "fletched" arrows, both pass through shots, both times the deer just trotted off and expired within sight of the stand.
> 
> ...


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

*My first ever Saskatchewan deer *

Well, that was no doubt the most impulsive "we're going - let's get going" hunt I've ever gone on, and it was FUN!! It was very short but very fun indeed.
It took longer for me to get my license than it did to harvest this deer once I arrived at my in-laws farm. To keep the story short and sweet, I was told by the chief in-law "walk out back the barn and there'll be a couple nice bucks hanging out back there, neither are huge cuz I already shot the big one, but there's a couple nice ones taht keep coming back. Anyway, pull your bow back BEFORE you peek around the corner because these Saskatchewan deer are pretty skittish and they won't hang around to watch you pull that thing back! Should be point and shoot, you CAN shoot that thing and those sticks with the funny things on them right?" Obviously he was referring to the FOB's....and he didn't like the way my Trykon looked much either I gather.

Anyway, yeah I did what I was told, peekd around the corner with bow drawn, watched as two nearly identical bucks jumped to their feet, and the one closer was about 30 yards away so I chose to aim at his quartering away ribcage. Upon touching my release I watched the bright orange FOB smack the mark right where I wanted it to, however there was no familiar FOB pop-off as I hit the opposite shoulder, which left FOB protruding on about 12 inches of shaft from the ribcage. The deer ran, went around the ONLY few trees on the whole ranch, layed down about 80 yards from where he was hit and expired.

I only had ONE day (make that one AFTERNOON) to hunt out there, but I saw enough that I plan on returning next fall 

I know he's nothing special or spectacular but he'll be GREAT table food! 

This concludes my 2007 hunting season - had there not been the ability offered for me to go out of province for a hunt I was tag-less in Alberta a week ago. I'm now hooked!! MORE season with tags in neighboring provinces!! WOOHOO!!

FOB's worked flawlessly for me this year, every shot I took I got to watch the FOB steer my 100grain Montec's to their mark. FOB's are really great products and I really enjoy chatting it up with the clown who invented them (that's you Paul).

Alberta spring bear is just around the corner....wait...cougar season opens December....hmmmmmm FOB-o-cat!!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I shot this guy on Nov 28th - opening day of rifle season in KS. He has busted off brow tines and the right hand G2. Still a nice looking deer.
Unfortunately we can't give Paul/FOBs any credit here because I took a dumb shot through a small hole and wasn't even close to making it.  
In fact, I'm not even sure the FOB was still on the arrow by the time it got to the deer - God just chose to let me squeak one out with an amazing hit in the neck.
Another FOB I'll probably never find ... but do I look unhappy? 
No, I know - I have that deer in the headlights look. Gotta love those self-timer shots...


----------



## Stubbleduck (Apr 1, 2005)

With regard to the Bison here is the full story and some pictures. This wasn’t really hunting, more like noxious animal removal. A fellow a couple of farms down from some land I co-own in Kansas trains cutting horses. He buys five or six year and a half to two year old bison every year or so to use training the cutting horses. This critter got away from him last July. After considerable effort and, according to the owner, several worn out horses the animal was still on the loose. In early October it started showing up occasionally at an alfalfa field on our land. One of the neighbors, not particularly popular in the area, had seen the animal and called the police to complain about the potential “Danger”. Anyhow the animals owner stopped by while I was hunting and told us to, should we get the opportunity, “Shoot the son of a *****”. I was alone at my friends house adjacent to our land when the neighbor to our north called and said the bison was near the point where our properties meet along a creek. I asked him what time he saw the beast and he said “I’m looking at him!!” I grabbed my bow, hopped on the four wheeler and headed to the creek. I got a broadside shot at about 20 yards that got both lungs (I have pictures of the lungs) The animal walked slowly off and I followed a ways behind for about a half mile. At that point I moved over to one side and took another shot resulting in a second set of lung penetrations. The animal then went down into a steep draw and died at the very bottom. Field dressing it at the bottom of the ravine was a treat, I ended up covered with blood up to my shoulders. Using a pickup truck, 200 feet of chain, and the front end loader on a tractor we got him out of the ravine, into the truck and on to the locker plant.

As I said, not hunting but an interesting experience anyhow. The critter was 750-800 lbs live weight.


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

This unicorn couldn't handle the fobs


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*Two More Deer!*

Always love filling the freezer. :darkbeer:

Thanks Paul!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is my first FOB buck,he certainly will not be my last. They are only going to get bigger.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCCBQOFjLZA

watch it as it happens.
Bryan


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Fob-tastic*********

Man keep those pictures coming. Glad to see people are still being successful in the late season. Hopefully I'll add one or two more to the pot around Christmas!
:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Well,

Scott wins the most deer in a season award! Congrats and thanks for helping get the word out. I have posted a few of your doe harvest's photos in an earlier post. Man! you must have a lot of freezers!:wink:

I have been trying to tell you guys that are the fence about this product, FOBs are lucky! 

Scott wrote (in part):

_These are all deer that I have fobinated since the beginning of the season. There is one doe that I did not get a picture of which brings my total to eight deer and one turkey. I have not lost any animals and have killed every animal I have shot at this year. 

Since I started using FOB's I can do no wrong! I have had the opportunity to shoot at least 20 other deer but passed on small bucks and small fawns or already had one or two deer to clean. FOB's not only perform just as you stated but they are lucky. 

I have already converted and fobtized three people. I under stand that it is just as important to make sure that all the people that do use fob's use them correctly and are happy with them. If I can't get it to work I will not hesitate to call you for help. I will be a fob disciple and spread the good word everywhere. 

Scott _


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Yea... What he said... :wink:




Paul Morris said:


> I will be a fob disciple and spread the good word everywhere.


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

Donated this doe to the Hunters for the Hungry.
Love the fobs


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the great product, Paul! The FOB gave me the confidence to make a tough shot on this doe in a stiff wind and at a decent distance. Having the wind drift reduced is one of the biggest benefits that I get out of the FOB's in hunting open-country mule deer.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

heres a pic of a doe i killed yesterday the shot was 66yds in a 15-20mph headwind the fob steered the rage 2 blade beutifully resulting in a complete pass-through.the reduced wind drift is such a huge advantage!!!!!!!!if anyone has any doubts to the benefits of fobs shoot me a pm.they should made a believer out of me!!!!this makes 5 deer 2 turkeys and 4 squirrels i've fobitized so far this year!!!!
p.s -the deer ran into and got hung in the fence after the shot making for a nice short track job!!!!!


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

*Me too*

Paul... First, great customer service from the first time I was just thinking about purchasing to the numerous calls in order to fine tune, because of my incompetence not your product. Here is my first three kills, including my first deer, albeit a foreign deer...:embara:


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Last one for the year*

This is #4 for the year..
Thanks Paul and Starrflight crew

Point of Impact








Good eats:darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks to all for the great photos and positive feedback! I hope everyone had a great Christmas.

I think this year we turned the corner of the FOB being a gimmick. Not a day goes by I do not hear great things about the product. Still a long ways to go and many bills to pay, but I think 2008 may be the year of the FOB.

The IT guy took another job back in his home town. So the 100 or so new photos may be a bit longer to put on the web site. But I assure you, all the photos will be in the gallery.

I am off to Hunt the Grey Ghost (Coues Whitetail) Thursday-Monday. We catch up with things when I get back.

Take care,


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm gettin a lil jealous of you Americans still out hunting....


----------



## CUTIGERS (Dec 16, 2004)

This unique deer FOBed 12/27/07. My deer of a lifetime and first with my FOBed arrows.:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats on an awesome deer and nice to see the family! Hope everyone has a Fobby New Year!!!:usa2:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

What an awsome Piebald!!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a pic of Lloyd's Desert Pig.

Lloyd and Paul came 3,000 miles to hunt with us and had a great time. If you would like the read on the hunt;

Post #9 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=610970

Just talked with Josh today, both him and Chris got their Pigs. Will post soon.

Regards,


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Well....After pretending to be guides Josh and Chris went out and got them a couple of pigs sporting the rarest of rare camo StarrFlight shirts (I am working on it!:wink: I promise)

Hey Lloyd and Paul....Arizona does have blue sky! Ha!

Congrats! 

Josh called me tonight had his wife Steph got one this evening. Will post as soon as I get the photos.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Just wanted everyone subscribed to this thread to know about the FOB You Tube give away!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=617077&highlight=starrflight+fob

Regards,


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Fob Kitty Cat*

Hey guys just wanted share with you the kitty cat i bagged this past week. I got lucky and shot this thing at 52 yds across a little canyon. it was in some thick brush and thanks to the fob serving as a marker on the pass through I was able to recover alot easier because these little critters dont bleed much.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*The Coues Curse is broken!*

Well,

For the last 3 years we have had a bounty on the first person who could FOB a Coues deer.

Here it is! Congrats to Dennis for the first official FOB-O-Coues!! Taken 01/15/2008.

FYI-For those that do not know......A Coues whitetail is one of the hardest hunts with a stick. Just ask Chuck Adam....

Now it's time to go back and chase some big muley's!:tongue:


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> Well,
> 
> For the last 3 years we have had a bounty on the first person who could FOB a Coues deer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. First coues for FOBS and my first bow kill ever.. win win all around 
Thanks again for a great Product.


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*congrats*

congrats on a nice deer buddy and it was nice shooting with you guys today look forward to next month.


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

This is a great thread, really like to see all of the pics and vids. Just wanted to add a little 30sec vid of the pass-thru FOB in action on a whitetail buck.


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

beanz2166 said:


> Thanks Paul. First coues for FOBS and my first bow kill ever.. win win all around
> Thanks again for a great Product.


Man I think I'm going to cry....


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

323 said:


> Man I think I'm going to cry....


John your just jealous..... HATER!!!


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah I'm pretty darn jealous you guys are so cool


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Just got this in Today from Mike in Michigan.

This Bull was taken in Eastern Canada and was officially scored by SCI (Safari Club International) at 405 2/8 which is the #2 eastern Canadian moose ever taken with a bow and in the to 10 of all time (bow or gun). I just got off the phone with Mike. He said lots of folks wondered about the FOBs, but not anymore. Pass through shot, FOB marked the spot and the moose went about 30 yards. 

Congrats Mike on a great trophy!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Mike did it again,

Just sent this one in.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a razor back just sent in by Justin. Congrats on a big hog!

Justin wrote:

_Paul,

I have to say I am hooked on the FOBS! I just returned from TN where I went on my first Wild Boar hunt. I have been shooting the FOBS since October 2007 and my groups have been outstanding. Well, actually so good that I no longer shoot groups, but pick spots instead. I was as confident as ever and it showed in the shot I took on my boar. The dogs had my 300 lb razorback bayed as I took aim in the neck. A direct hit that dropped the hog in it's tracks. My brother was with me and he was so impressed that he is going to be making an order soon. Thanks Paul for an amazing product that has definitely made me a better archer!! _


----------



## amoore (Nov 15, 2006)

FOB SUCCESS!

This is my dad's (daddyo) turkey from this past Sunday! First turkey killed and first turkey bowkill! We love our fob's!

Beard - 7 1/2"
Spurs - 3/4"




























Beard doesn't look 7 1/2" in the pics, but I can put it to tape if ya want! :wink:


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's my first fob kill.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Aaron, Congrats to your dad on the great bird! And a free pack of FOBs!

Here is how to win FOBs in the spring give away...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=662264&goto=newpost

Issac, Congrats on your 1st FOB kill.

Thank you both for posting,

Regards,


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Great Thread everyone!

I cant wait to get me a dozen, and try them out on my maxima hunters


----------



## codeman (Mar 31, 2008)

How many arrows have you lost? and do you use lighted knocks


----------



## amoore (Nov 15, 2006)

codeman said:


> How many arrows have you lost? and do you use lighted knocks


I don't use lighted knocks and since my father and I have switched over to Fob's we've yet to lose an arrow. However, last years spring turkey season we ended up losing 3 or 4 vaned arrows. We switched over last summer and have put them through CA Deer, Bear, and an opening weekend of turkey thus far... and Idaho Elk.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

here's a turkey who met the FOB................:darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on a great Spring bird! (and the free pack of FOBs:wink

Here how to win free FOBs for the Spring hunts;

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=662264&highlight=fob+fobs+fob's+starrflight

Regards,


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Awesome Birds...*

Congrats on the birds guys! Here are a couple pictures of my recent success. I call them the FOB-O-Thunder Chicken and FOB-a-dillos!

Best wishes to everyone this hunting season!

Dave


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Dave,

Great bird and congrats on the first FOB-0-dillo!


----------



## Carlyle (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry but it is a cell phone picture. Number five chuck so far. Paul do woodchucks count as spring bear if they are large enough?

ps. First time for posting a pic, so give me a break


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice Chuck! I imagine those are great targets! It looks like a tiny bear!:tongue:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Carlyle said:


> Sorry but it is a cell phone picture. Number five chuck so far. Paul do woodchucks count as spring bear if they are large enough?
> 
> ps. First time for posting a pic, so give me a break


Any bigger and you will when a pack of spring bear FOBs for sure:wink:


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is my first fobbed animal with the new Katera. Man these things fly great.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great FOB-O-Buck caught on video by a friend in Canada


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Huge Michigan Double Beard*

Huge Michigan Double Beard

Not much about the story, he was with a hen in the roost, started calling at 6:30 am he flew down mad as @#$% and came charging at my B-Mobile decoy and began spurring it. I let one fly at 10 yards with my new FOB's that a fellow AT'er let me try out. I just got these 2 he sent me on Sat. (ordered some waiting for them to arrive) I will never fletch again, FOB's rule!!! Time to pass on the 2 FOB's he let me try out for another AT'er to try. If you are looking at this and you're not a FOB shooter give em' a try you will not regret it, I was very sceptical myself and now I am a HUGE believer in FOB's

22.8 lbs.
first beard 8''
second beard 5''
left spur 1''
right spur 1''

total score 68.5


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> Great FOB-O-Buck caught on video by a friend in Canada


Thats my dads deer. I shoulda been there...but aaron pritchett was in town for a concert...moral of the story...when you can make it out...go out!:tongue:

Congrats dad:darkbeer:


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

jason060788 said:


> Huge Michigan Double Beard
> 
> Not much about the story, he was with a hen in the roost, started calling at 6:30 am he flew down mad as @#$% and came charging at my B-Mobile decoy and began spurring it. I let one fly at 10 yards with my new FOB's that a fellow AT'er let me try out. I just got these 2 he sent me on Sat. (ordered some waiting for them to arrive) I will never fletch again, FOB's rule!!! Time to pass on the 2 FOB's he let me try out for another AT'er to try. If you are looking at this and you're not a FOB shooter give em' a try you will not regret it, I was very sceptical myself and now I am a HUGE believer in FOB's
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great gobbler. I have called in 4 different multi bearded birds for other hunters,but never got one myself. It's also great to hear that you Fobbed him.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

rutnstrut said:


> Congrats on a great gobbler. I have called in 4 different multi bearded birds for other hunters,but never got one myself. It's also great to hear that you Fobbed him.


I couldn't agree more! Congrats on the FOB-Gobbler!!!


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

archer109 said:


> Here is my first fobbed animal with the new Katera. Man these things fly great.


Katera - this is me droooooooooling....nice bird too!


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

First Archery Turkey and he has a double beard! FOB'd him at 13 yards in my Double Bull Matrix.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

mafriend03 said:


> First Archery Turkey and he has a double beard! FOB'd him at 13 yards in my Double Bull Matrix.


Congrats on a great Tom,now lets hear the whole story and a list of your equipment,obviously FOB's,but the rest. I am getting so freakin pumped,my 1st season starts next Wens and goes through Sunday.


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

rutnstrut said:


> Congrats on a great Tom,now lets hear the whole story and a list of your equipment,obviously FOB's,but the rest. I am getting so freakin pumped,my 1st season starts next Wens and goes through Sunday.


Our season started out perfect with my dad shooting a 10 1/8" Gobbler 10 yards outside our double bull matrix coming right into our 3 decoy set. Using B-Mobile and 2 hens his season was over in a little less than 30 min. His first shot blasted right through the gobbler using a Rage 2 blade, his second shot at 22 yards dropped the bird in his tracks. Now I was up to bat.

I gained permission to hunt a field loaded with gobblers I drove by everyday by a generous elderly woman who said I could hunt for one day and one day only! I took her up on her offer because I knew I would have a great chance at landing a longbeard in the short amount of time I had to hunt it. Setting our double bull up in the middle of a field with our 3 decoy set again gave me hope as gobbles echoed across the wide open field. Within minutes I was dirty talking to a pair of roosted gobblers near the field edge. As the sun began to come up the gobblers were on a dead run to our set. I let the pair get within 15 yards before my shot connected... the bird dropped and his companion jumped on his back and began to peck away and try to spur his buddy to death. Upon recovery I noticed the double beard, later in the day I dropped my bird off at the taxidermy and had it green scored. First beard- 10 1/16" Second beard- 8 1/8" Spur total- 2 1/4". The taxidermist assured me it would qualify for the state record book and to her knowledge it would take the Co. record outright! Thanks to my sponsors and all sponsor names will be entered into the record books under my equipment used! 

Forgot to mention this was my first archery bird!

I have both kills on film and I am in the process of editing, will post once finished.


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

Any other FOB'd birds?


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Man O Man all these birds are awsome. I miss chasing turkeys.


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

Any birds today?


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i killed this 27lb 11in bearded tom yesterday morning.i nailed him at the base of the neck as he strutted around pretty boy @7yds.i got a complete pass through and the fob bounced back right next to the blind.i simply reached out the window and picked it up.cant beat that!!!!! equipment was 06 bowtech tribute 29in 65lbs(down from 72lbs for turkeys).limbdriver rest,hha5519xl sight victory vf 400 1 3/4 in rocket miniblasters 75gr. and of course black fobs with white nocks. cant wait till monday so i can go after my second bird.i happen to know where theres a call shy tom thats at least 5 yrs old.i'm thinkin i can get within 50-60 yds then i'll let the fobs do there thing.blinds are nice but spot and stalk is oh so fun:wink:


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice bird mofarmboy... was it raining pretty hard, the bird looks soaked!:darkbeer:


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

mafriend03 said:


> Nice bird mofarmboy... was it raining pretty hard, the bird looks soaked!:darkbeer:


it had just got done raining about 15min before i shot him.he flopped for about10yds after the shot so he was pretty much soaked.i blew him off with an air compressor before weighing him so i could get an accurate reading.i think hes only a 3year old.but with all the crops we have around here they get big in a hurry.he was loaded with fat when i cleaned him.
by the way thats a hellofa first bow turkey ya got there.i've killed 2 doubles and a triple bearded.its pretty col!!!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats! Thanks for the post and the story

I finally got the web site gallery close to going on line with a new photo program which will allow me to add photos and have the user search by name, critters, place etc....Should be cool. Hope to have all the 2007-2008 photos up be the end of the weekend! (that only took a year!)

Regards,


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

*FOB + Guillotine = Dead Bird*

Well I had been hunting hard and not getting close enough to even get to pull back on one. Finally the owner of the place I was hunting said "you've been hunting hard, and I have way to many jakes, so if you can take a jake". So during this hunt the cows spooked away a good group of birds and one long beard, but about 15 minutes later a big group of jakes came by and whack. A 26 yard shot in high winds.........

GbKRlNodY-Q&hl=en


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Mofarmboy and M-1, Great looking birds. Congrats to you both.

Mofarmboy, how have you been doing? Wish I could make it up for the season, but not time these days with work, school and family. Maybe next year. I'll keep in touch.

DAve


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

BowTech Dave said:


> Mofarmboy and M-1, Great looking birds. Congrats to you both.
> 
> Mofarmboy, how have you been doing? Wish I could make it up for the season, but not time these days with work, school and family. Maybe next year. I'll keep in touch.
> 
> DAve


i hear ya about the busy schedule i've been having to work till 7 or 8 at night to make up the time i took off to hunt in the mornings.
things are really starting to pick up here in missouri the birds are still henned up a little but are gobbling good and responding well to the decoys.the second and thied week should be even better.let me know if you ever head out this way. i stumbled into 4000 acres to bowhunt about 1/2 mile south of iowa.(that whole being a farmer thing comes in handy every now and then) i killed a 8 pointer and a doe up there last year in 2 weekends.i saw the picture of your jake and armadillos looks like the general is treating you well.
later
seth


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Brother! I have been wanting to take off for the MO turkey season for a couple years now. The one problem I have is my Daughter is in school and it is hard to take off during this time of year. Her spring break falls at a weird time. One or two weeks later and it would be perfect. Who knows, maybe someday. I will definately keep in touch and let you know when I get up your way. I will be sure to give you plenty of notice. Good luck in the upcoming weeks.

Dave


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*FOB Photo Gallery is up!*

Well it took forever but the new photo gallery is up!:RockOn:

We still have a few tweaks but it's all there! 

Cool features....

You can go to options and do an advance search for i.e deer, bear, africa, or name of hunter and it will sort!:thumbs_up

Best thing for me is I can add photos as soon as I get them. No more waiting 6 months to see your photos!

Let me know what you think or you find any problems

http://starrflight.com/gallery/main.php


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

*Kansas 08*

another good bird.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on the nice bird!


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

*2008 Turkey WI*



















Opening Day for me 04-30-08. Called in three different toms and got busted 3 different times. (I need a blind) Then I moved my setup into some thicker jack pines. I got this one to respond and come into the jack pines. Came straight to me in full strut and spittin and shakin. Drew back as he went behind a tree and shot him headon at 15yds. My first FOBed turkey with a bow. It was AWESOME!!
10" beard and missing a few tail feathers.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Jlars said:


> Opening Day for me 04-30-08. Called in three different toms and got busted 3 different times. (I need a blind) Then I moved my setup into some thicker jack pines. I got this one to respond and come into the jack pines. Came straight to me in full strut and spittin and shakin. Drew back as he went behind a tree and shot him headon at 15yds. My first FOBed turkey with a bow. It was AWESOME!!
> 10" beard and missing a few tail feathers.


I dunno which is nicer...your bird...or your hunting truck:wink:

Congrats!


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm ditto on what bigram said - that's one SUH-WEET little ride man! I wish we had turkeys to chase :greenwithenvy:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Just took this nice Tom last night. White wraps and black FOBS out of my Elite Energy.:thumbs_up


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on a super bird and great photos!

Please pm me so I can get you a window decal (the FOBs for spring turkey is over but the decals are way cool!

Regards,


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Got some new Carbon Express CX300's that I am going to FOB out in the next couple weeks. White wraps and some type of bright colored FOB.:thumbs_up


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Rio*

Paul, 
Here is a Rio Grande FOB-BLER!! Love your product with the Grim Reapers...excellent combo for the turks! THX Paul, Aaron.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on the birds Apbarton and Champion


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks bigram!!!




bigram said:


> Congrats on the birds Apbarton and Champion


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Lots of FOB-O-Turkeys this year!

Keep them coming and thanks for the posts!

Best of luck to all on the hunt,


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Hope to place an order for some pink FOBS today.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Another FOB-O-Gobbler from Canada


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Where are they FOBed bears?


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

IL 88 said:


> Where are they FOBed bears?


Just what I was thinking!!! I have a bear hunt at the end of the month and a few friends are chasing a few now.

We need FOB-O-Bears!:wink:


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> Just what I was thinking!!! I have a bear hunt at the end of the month and a few friends are chasing a few now.
> 
> We need FOB-O-Bears!:wink:


no kidding i keep checkin this thread for the first person but....

And a video would even be cooler because that guy that guillotined the head off that turkey even when his nock point had slipped was impressive as heck


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

If it would STOP SNOWING I'd get out and tackle some spring bear myself. If I was a bear I'd stay hibernated with what I see on the ground...


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

IL 88 said:


> no kidding i keep checkin this thread for the first person but....
> 
> And a video would even be cooler because that guy that guillotined the head off that turkey even when his nock point had slipped was impressive as heck


Thanks 88, the tailhigh launch was not known until I reviewed the video and then started checking the rig. I was happy with the FOB before, but this type of correction so quickly has really impressed me even more. 

My rig is reset to be correctly tuned now, and I'm heading the Manitoba the first week of June for a black bear. Taking the camera of course, so hopefully will have a F-O-Bear video to show later.

Keep them coming guys!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

xring_assassin said:


> If it would STOP SNOWING I'd get out and tackle some spring bear myself. If I was a bear I'd stay hibernated with what I see on the ground...





M-1 said:


> I'm heading the Manitoba the first week of June for a black bear. Taking the camera of course, so hopefully will have a F-O-Bear video to show later.
> 
> Keep them coming guys!!!


WE WANT FOB-O-BEARS! :BrownBear::BrownBear:

Here is another Canadian FOB-O-Turkey.....(got to like the shirt:embara Great Job Llyod!


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Just saw my first bear of the year this tuesday while driving home on the bus....but for some reason the bus driver wont let me carry the bow on the bus just for these times:tongue:

Might get a day of bear hunting in this weekend, then off to texas!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's a vid of a fobed snowshoe hare. The fob made it through the very thick brush, without snagging or deflecting. Oh ya self filmed spot&stalk hunt.


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

OOPS didn't miss this time did ya! Yum, rabbit stew. Great vid.....thanks


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Another FOB-O-Turkey*

Hot of the press.

Great job Dan!


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

I got a few pics coming up!

Dad and i recently went to texas, so weve both got pics from there...

And i think i might have this years first FOBbed bear!

I stalked him in the middle of a field, 42 yards, he ran about 70, all the pics are on the other computer...ill post some up tomorrow!


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

My 2008 FOBed gobbler!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

muckdog said:


> My 2008 FOBed gobbler!!!


Congrats on a great FOB-O-Gobbler Dean! And thanks for the post.

You will find your photo on page two center of the starrflight Gallery.

Best of luck on the rest of the hunt! Keep the stories and photos coming.

Best regards,


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=695633&highlight=bigram

Well...heres the first FOBbed bear of the year i guess! shot him this past weekend. The link above shows the story and links, to long to retype! it also has pics, ill post a few pics here though!


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Here he is!


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrat's on a very nice fobbed bear.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

BigRam,

Sorry about that, I thought for sure my post went through. Anyhow congrats on a great bear. Maybe someday for me.:sad:


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Paul asked me to post a pic of my FOB'd turkey and I forgot.
Here he is - 23lb, 10" beard, 1 1/4" spurs. Shot at about 16yds with a 100gr bullhead, after watching him strut for nearly an hour - ouch, that's gonna leave a mark.
My first (recovered) bowshot turkey since 1982 - wow, I'm a geezer :sad:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Great pics


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great bear and bird! Thanks for the post!

Best of luck on the rest of the hunt!

PS. Got your photos up on the gallery


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you Paul for the cool sticker!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Jlars said:


> Thank you Paul for the cool sticker!


Looks great and thanks for displaying it. Just watch out for those Blazer tailgaters:wink: (just kidding guys!)


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Fob bear*

Spent 15 days in the field but the fobs and wac'ems finally came through.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on the bear! :


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*ttt*

Thanks man. These bears really kicked my for awhile.


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*bear*

another pic


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

This is just for you Mr.Morris...dad has some of his deer too! but ill let him post them up.

I'm working on the sstory...but its loooooooong...so ill post that in the hunting forum later.


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*ttt*

congrats looks like good times.


----------



## themoneyshot$ (Oct 4, 2006)

*My fobs are on ebay!*

What a great opportunity for one of you succesfull fobbers to go buy them.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Dodgerboy999 said:


> Spent 15 days in the field but the fobs and wac'ems finally came through.





bigram said:


> View attachment 412507
> 
> 
> View attachment 412508
> ...


Dodgerboy999/bigram

Congrats on the trophys!

Great photos! I will have them up on the web site today.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Sweet!!!*

Congrats guys on the critters. Maybe someday! In the mean time I guess I'll just have to have fun with my NM Archery Elk and deer tags!!!:wink:


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*trade*

I would trade that bear tag for the elk tag any day good luck.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Man, it just isn't the same if I don't get to shoot it. Thanks for the offer though! Maybe someday, huh? Well, at least in some other state. Arizona may have some great bulls, but when it takes 10 years to earn enough preference points just to draw, something is wrong with that Game and Fish Department! JMHO!!!


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*ttt*

I second that.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

+3

No Elk tag for me this year! 

Congrats Dave!!! Looking forward to hear the stories. NM Elk tag. Wow!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

rick243 said:


> nothing Too Unusual Here!





paul Morris said:


> Are You Kidding! I Think This Is One Of The Best Photos I Have Seen. There Is Much More Than Just A Deer In This One. Busting Butt At The Day Job All Day Long With Just Enough Time To Spare, Throw Camo's Over Your Work Cloths, Whack A Deer And Fill The Freezer. This Is Great Stuff! Thanks Rick! Best Of Luck With The Rest Of The Hunt.


x2


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I must admit when I initially saw this thread a few months ago I thought it was CRAZY! Now I'm glad to be able to contribute!!!:wink:

This past Wednesday morning I took these 2 fine animals within about 1 hr of each other spot and stalk.

Any chance this is the first FOB'd Catelina Goat??? The boar weighed in at 173 lbs....but sure felt a LOT heavier after dragging his fat butt a couple hundred yards! Thank GOD I had help with the drag!:darkbeer:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

BigPappa said:


> I must admit when I initially saw this thread a few months ago I thought it was CRAZY! Now I'm glad to be able to contribute!!!:wink:
> 
> This past Wednesday morning I took these 2 fine animals within about 1 hr of each other spot and stalk.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the first FOB-O-Catalina Goat and hog!

Thanks for giving the FOBs a try! Welcome to the _never fletch again club_!

PS...Your photo is on the Gallery! :wink:

Regards,


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats! and to get 2 animals in about 1 hour!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Fobtastic!*



BigPappa said:


> I must admit when I initially saw this thread a few months ago I thought it was CRAZY! Now I'm glad to be able to contribute!!!:wink:
> 
> This past Wednesday morning I took these 2 fine animals within about 1 hr of each other spot and stalk.
> 
> ...


Nice shooting! Congrats on the animals!!!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

*First ever (I think)*

Well after a long week and many hours in the ol' double bull....here's the skinny. I touched down in Fairbanks AK, to 65 degrees and beautiful sun. This weather lasted all of about 20 minutes before the lightning, thunder, rain, hail and forest fires followed. Not the way we wanted to start out. After a three hour drive to camp and a quick set up, we headed to the first bait. We only sat about 4 hours that first night as it was raining pretty good. Saw 6 bears including one young cinnamon that were just not the size we were looking for. Night two saw over a dozen bears and one true giant that gave me about a 1.5 second opportunity. Unfortunately, with the recurve, I need about 2.5 seconds to reach anchor and release. Oh well, that's hunting. The next night we were back at the same bait, hoping that the lunker would re-appear. He didn't but close encounters abounded with lesser bears. Of course eating cheesburgers in the blind lends itself to curious bears checking out the new fast food joint in the woods. Night four was the last night to hunt. Weather finally broke but the bears were scarce. After about 3 hours of sitting a lovely bear came in. Not the big bruin from two nights before but respectable in every way with a perfect hide. The distance to the bait barrels was 15 yards on the nose. I am shooting a 50lb DAS Dalaa, recurve, pushing the fob backed, 28.5" FMJ 340, with a 100 grain brass insert and a 200 grain razorcap. Total arrow weight pushing 635 grains. Now for the heartbreaking part.....We all know that sometimes, due to weather or lighting conditions, or wind or whatever (that means operator error) the arrow don't go where we had scripted. This was one of those shots. My first arrow was high and back, taking the bear in the spine. The bear rolled over and started to drag itself off, my hurried second shot at a moving target was a near miss. So in the interest of putting the bear down immediately we exited the blind and approached for the heart/lung coup de grace. The shot was video'd and the bummer of it is, was that I had some pretty good verbal indication that if the video was good, it would make it onto an upcoming episode of "Wild Outdoors" with Jay Gregory on the outdoor channel. After much heartache, I made what I think was the ethical decision NOT to send the video in. Dang, sorry Paul. The fob worked flawlessly. Here's a couple pics including a couple autopsy shots to show the first and last shot location as well as the first broadhead imbedded in the spine (never did get it loose) and a little video of a young bear looking for the cheesburger. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

That video is awesome....instant classic


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought FOB's could only be used with dropaway rest's??? None the less congrats to you. Awesome video too especially when he tried to drag the blind off


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

jds-1 said:


> I thought FOB's could only be used with dropaway rest's??? None the less congrats to you. Awesome video too especially when he tried to drag the blind off


He HAS a dropaway on his recurve - it's one of the inertia operated ones. I don't know who makes them but THAT'S SWEET!!

BTW - kudos for making the ethical decision NOT to post video. Future hunters thank you also...the less video of slow kills the better for all who hope to hunt in the future.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

rogbo....Wow!

The official 1st FOB harvest with a recurve and a big bear to boot!. Thanks for posting and the story! That is a cool video also.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

that video is amazing!!! great work and great bear...congrats


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Bump....

For the first recurve FOB harvest....


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Good job Rogbo. epsi:


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

I've don't have any experience with a FOB, but 2 questions come to mind as soon as I see one. Passthru possible?? Quiver rattle?? Also, is complete passthru important other than for examining and saving an arrow??


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

B&C_less said:


> I've don't have any experience with a FOB, but 2 questions come to mind as soon as I see one. Passthru possible?? Quiver rattle?? Also, is complete passthru important other than for examining and saving an arrow??



Is a complete pass thru necessary to kill an animal? No. Personally I prefer two holes to one but you just don't always get it. When I pass thru does occur with a fob, the fob pops off and the shaft and broadhead pass on through. I have never had a fob "rattle" in the quiver or anywhere else. To see an illustration of a fob pass through find post 60 in this thread.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

xring_assassin said:


> He HAS a dropaway on his recurve - it's one of the inertia operated ones. I don't know who makes them but THAT'S SWEET!!
> 
> BTW - kudos for making the ethical decision NOT to post video. Future hunters thank you also...the less video of slow kills the better for all who hope to hunt in the future.


Ok I see it now. Didnt look too closely at that part I was dazed by the size of the bear....


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome rogbo!!!!! Man I'd been a little puckered.... Was that pepper spray?


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

M-1 said:


> Awesome rogbo!!!!! Man I'd been a little puckered.... Was that pepper spray?


Nope, just a fluid that smells like watermelon. You could really tell a difference between bears that were just a bit curious, like that fella, and the few that had decided they WERE gonna see what was in that blind. We didn't let the latter get close at all.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

man that is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

mofarmboy said:


> man that is awesome!!!!!!!


x2 Way to go man.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Sweet*

Rogbo,

Awesome video and congrats on the Harvest. Hopefully the FOB's will make it to PrimeTime soon! Best of luck.

Dave


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Will a FOB work with a TT Shakey hunter rest? Do you have to relocate your anchor if you use a fob? I tried them a while back and found them to be uncomfortable a full draw not to mention I had it pop off as soon as I released my arrow (GT 7595) and saw the arrow go one direction and the FOB the other.. then I got to looking at the FOB and it had 2 marks where it obviously hit my rest and the FOB broke. I did use the tester and made sure everything was good to go as instructed. I would eventually like to try them again too.

Any advise??


----------



## BCBhunter (Oct 28, 2005)

That is an awesome video!! Loved it, congrats on the great bear and FOB kill!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

One last bump for master rogbo and his recurve FOB-O-Bear :wink:



rogbo said:


> Well after a long week and many hours in the ol' double bull....here's the skinny. I touched down in Fairbanks AK, to 65 degrees and beautiful sun. This weather lasted all of about 20 minutes before the lightning, thunder, rain, hail and forest fires followed. Not the way we wanted to start out. After a three hour drive to camp and a quick set up, we headed to the first bait. We only sat about 4 hours that first night as it was raining pretty good. Saw 6 bears including one young cinnamon that were just not the size we were looking for. Night two saw over a dozen bears and one true giant that gave me about a 1.5 second opportunity. Unfortunately, with the recurve, I need about 2.5 seconds to reach anchor and release. Oh well, that's hunting. The next night we were back at the same bait, hoping that the lunker would re-appear. He didn't but close encounters abounded with lesser bears. Of course eating cheesburgers in the blind lends itself to curious bears checking out the new fast food joint in the woods. Night four was the last night to hunt. Weather finally broke but the bears were scarce. After about 3 hours of sitting a lovely bear came in. Not the big bruin from two nights before but respectable in every way with a perfect hide. The distance to the bait barrels was 15 yards on the nose. I am shooting a 50lb DAS Dalaa, recurve, pushing the fob backed, 28.5" FMJ 340, with a 100 grain brass insert and a 200 grain razorcap. Total arrow weight pushing 635 grains. Now for the heartbreaking part.....We all know that sometimes, due to weather or lighting conditions, or wind or whatever (that means operator error) the arrow don't go where we had scripted. This was one of those shots. My first arrow was high and back, taking the bear in the spine. The bear rolled over and started to drag itself off, my hurried second shot at a moving target was a near miss. So in the interest of putting the bear down immediately we exited the blind and approached for the heart/lung coup de grace. The shot was video'd and the bummer of it is, was that I had some pretty good verbal indication that if the video was good, it would make it onto an upcoming episode of "Wild Outdoors" with Jay Gregory on the outdoor channel. After much heartache, I made what I think was the ethical decision NOT to send the video in. Dang, sorry Paul. The fob worked flawlessly. Here's a couple pics including a couple autopsy shots to show the first and last shot location as well as the first broadhead imbedded in the spine (never did get it loose) and a little video of a young bear looking for the cheesburger. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

The hunt is right around the corner! I was just reviewing this thread and all the great critters taken.

Can not wait to see the Fall harvests and keep adding to this thread!

Best of luck to all on the hunt no matter what is on the back of your arrows.

Regards,


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

Paul I hope to add a nice bull elk to that list.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

It has begun!

This just in from a FOB hunter in Montana. Unfortunately no FOBs in the photo but the gal makes up for it :wink:


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats to the hunter!

Elk season starts on the 1st! but im back in school on the 3rd

Good luck to everyone in the field, be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

congrats all! great animals!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I few more just in....

Congrats to Jeff on his great Fall bear!


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

*First FOB kill*

Also my first archery antelope.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

diamondlangus said:


> Also my first archery antelope.


Congrats on your first speed goat with an arrow!!! Very nice critter...

Thanks for the post and great photo! (now added to the gallery page). We finally got some of the bugs worked out on the website so I can post the photos right away.

Regards,


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*AZ Fob Coues deer.*

Hey guys was able to sneak out this afternoon and finally got my fob coues deer.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow!

Congrats on the a great P & Y Coues! A Grey Ghost with a stick.....Not an easy thing to accomplish. 

Best of luck on the rest of hunt!


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

*coues buck*



Dodgerboy999 said:


> Hey guys was able to sneak out this afternoon and finally got my fob coues deer.





Jimmy nice buck.... too bad its the 2nd FOB a COUES!!!!:wink::zip::tongue:


----------



## treerat (Jan 19, 2003)

nice Coues buck congrats . Hope to add a few Pa whitetails this fall


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow that's a good Coues Deer!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh the fresh blood here has got me all sorts of unwound. I need to go hunt something.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

rogbo said:


> Oh the fresh blood here has got me all sorts of unwound. I need to go hunt something.


Me too!

Here is another critter that just got FOBBed by Jeff....Yum.....Pork chops and apple sauce :tongue:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i scored on monday with fobs here is a pic no fobs in the pic i had already taken my quiver off the bow and sorry for the bad pics in the back of the truck it was too dark for in the feild pics


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

*Fobbed Elk*

Here are a few pics of my first archery Elk









one of my favorite pics


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

archerykid12 said:


> i scored on monday with fobs here is a pic no fobs in the pic i had already taken my quiver off the bow and sorry for the bad pics in the back of the truck it was too dark for in the feild pics


Congrats Tyler on your first deer of the season!



Littleram said:


> Here are a few pics of my first archery Elk


Great Job Basil! What a first archery Elk!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Just in.....

What a great Sitka Velvet Black Tail Buck!


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Littleram said:


> Here are a few pics of my first archery Elk
> 
> 
> View attachment 449613
> ...


Congrats Dad!



Paul Morris said:


> Just in.....
> 
> What a great Sitka Velvet Black Tail Buck!
> 
> View attachment 450946



I aint no expert on black tails, but i do believe thats one nice buck! Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Littleram said:


> Here are a few pics of my first archery Elk
> 
> 
> View attachment 449613
> ...


beutiful, got you down for it:thumb:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

On 9-6-08 at Approx. 7:36 P.M legal Time. I crawled up to four Mule deer feeding on the side of the hill in a small draw. I made my way to about 60 yard of them. I slowly Roze and ranged two legal mule deer at 60 yards and 58 yard. The mature doe was to closer but off to the side. The Yearling was the closest to me. When i got up the Yearling saw me. Instead of taking off, she sniffed the air and started walking toward me. By this time all the deer had seen me. the 4x4 buck stayed back at 60 yards but the 4x3 followed behind the yearling sniffing the air and snorting. As i ranged the 4x3 at 52 yards the yearling stepped back about two feet. this made the 4x3 stop and turn broad side to me. 52 yards uphill, I placed my pin at the bottom of his belly and released!. "THWACK"!. the Carbon Force arrow tipped with G5 Montecs and backed up by Starrflight Fobs mad their way past the yearling and Doe. All four deer were standing still after the release just looking at me. As the Broad head made contact behind the right front leg at the armpit area of the 4x3. The buck bucked and jumped the small draw. This made the other deer bust out of the area. Not the fob. he made it about 10-12 yards and dropped and rolled a few times down the hill. Muley down!. My friend and my 7 year old son had seen the whole scene unfold from start to finish from across the hill. The fob did its job my marking the spot of impact. The next morning i had gone up to recover my Fob and arrow. I found the Fob at the impact site. There was not even one drop of blood on the ground. If it wasn't for the fob, i wouldn't have known where to start. Luckily the muley had dropped in seconds. After the gut out and processing, We found that the arrow had passed threw both lungs and tore up some arteries leading to the heard. because of the angle on the hill and the angle of the shot, he bled to death internally. All the blood was in the cavity. the broken arrow and Montec was in the left shoulder blade. I cleaned up the broken arrow and Montec and recovered the original Fob used in the hunt. I will place it alongside a pic of my son and i on the Euro mount of my first Archery deer. Thank You Paul Morris for a Dependable product.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

NW75,

Congrats on a nice buck!

Best of luck on the rest of the hunt.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*A couple more FOB kills from Wyoming.*

Doe killed Tuesday August 26th at 45 yds.







Buck is a small one but I'm shooting for backstraps:wink:. Taken Friday August the 29th at 80 yds.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on filling the freezer with some tasty treats! :tongue:


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

Paul you gunna add 2009 to this thread title


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

sbooy42 said:


> Paul you gunna add 2009 to this thread title


Good idea! I thought I would wait a few months and start a new thread, but maybe should just see if the Mods can change the name of this thread?.

Here is another FOB-O-Sitka Blacktail from Alaska


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)

*KY coyote*

buddy shot him this morning


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*NM elk*

Here's one for the 08-09 season! Just got it last night. Got Backstraps now!!!:tongue:










Congrats to everyone else!
Dave


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*awesome*

Awesome job you just completely filled the freezer and more. I am jealous.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great Elk Dave! Now that will keep some meat on the table! :tongue:

Congrats on your buddy's Coyote sraney

Regards,


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's my first for the season! First kill with the GT500. Shot at 40 yards.Hit it perfect heart/lung shot. I didn't get an exit so all the arrow's enegy was transfered to the goose. The arrow knocked him over, he managed to make it about 10 yards, and only about 5 seconds after the hit he was done.
Gear used: Gt500 62 lbs. @28" dl.
422 grain trophy ridge blast arrow.
G5 s.g.h.
And of course.......Fobs!


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

*FOB success in Africa!*

I have posted on this forum of the success I had in the Limpopo Province with African Arrow Safaris over the past 10 or so days, and all using FOB's! Although there are no signs of the FOB's in the pics (the PH does not like the arrows in the pics of the kills) all were taken using FOB's.

Find the thread, "Success in Africa!!!!!" and you will see what FOB's can do!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

mudslinger2 said:


> I have posted on this forum of the success I had in the Limpopo Province with African Arrow Safaris over the past 10 or so days, and all using FOB's! Although there are no signs of the FOB's in the pics (the PH does not like the arrows in the pics of the kills) all were taken using FOB's.
> 
> Find the thread, "Success in Africa!!!!!" and you will see what FOB's can do!


Yikes!

Those are some fine trophies! Thanks for the post.

Here is the link to view the great critters taken by mudslinger2

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=757775

Regards,


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

*Second FOB kill for me*

I was in my treestand overlooking the river where I know deer cross from the reservation to come to our fields to feed. At 6:35 I saw this buck emerge on the other side at about 200 yds and didn't think he was a shooter just by judging his antlers to his body size. As the buck crossed the river I noticed how big his body was and started analyzing him and decided if he gave me the opporunity I would take him. He cam to 58 yds and I didn't think he would stop and not wanting to take a shot if he was looking my direction I was going to let him walk. Then for some reason he stopped and was looking away from me. I drew, put the 60 yd pin on him and let it fly. I herd that awesome thwak and he jumped and went about 30 yds and stopped and stood there. I could see the blood pooring out. The deer then walked into the real thick brush and disappeared. I waited about 30 minutes and got out of the stand and started easing down the blood trail. I got into the thick stuff about 40 yds and found him dead. His antlers actually grew I had no idea he was this size. He isn't a monster or even the biggest buck on our place, but I am very happy.


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)

*# 1 KY fob kill for 2008*

got this girl 12 sept


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Way to go guys!

Here is another just in from a hunt I was on here in AZ (I had no tag)

One down, one to go!

The shooter (first ever archery Elk)








Father and Son








The money shot for me :embara:


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW! awsome trophies guys!

Cant believe all those african kills budslinger!! thats awsome!

Congrats to everyone with a recent trophy:darkbeer:


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)

*fob nation growing in KY*

Paul another convert the forth one for me. My buddy Hypershocked her this morning. Check out the exit hole. The killing and converting will continue in the bluegrass state!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Great job everyone, I especially like the deer hanging from the kid's play structure.:wink:Good to get as many uses out of it as possible.:darkbeer:


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Great job everyone, I especially like the deer hanging from the kid's play structure.:wink:Good to get as many uses out of it as possible.:darkbeer:


nono, i think your mistaken....see i think its one of those lil animal swings...much more realistic then the one i had when i was lil

Congrats!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well guys i tried to stay away from this thread til i got something myself but no luck on my end of the the story. congrats to all so far on the fine trophies.


----------



## Barrage (Jan 4, 2005)

*First FOB kill for me...*

FOB guided Slick Trick...


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*Fobbed piggy*


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice shoot'n Everyone! What an awesome year so far!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

bigram said:


> nono, i think your mistaken....see i think its one of those lil animal swings...much more realistic then the one i had when i was lil
> 
> Congrats!


Wow ! Thanks for the mental picture, of a kid riding a stiff as a board deer carcas like a swing. lol.:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

The Wapiti are stacking up!

This in from Abe in Idaho


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

hopefully in 48 hours i'll be legal to post pics on here! Paul, great license plates! Keep the pics comin, this is a good thread. Season hasn't even started and i'm already getting wierd looks for my fletching. lovin it!


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)

*fobin in KY*

Paul 08 is shapeing up to be another fine year. This is # 3 for me so far.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats to all Fob Hunters. Great Harvests!. Keep'em Coming!.:wink:


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Another fobbed goose! This time a blue.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to all!  And a blue Goose to boot!

All the new photos have been added to the Gallery Page (except the blue goose:embara: I will have that up shortly).

The Gallery http://starrflight.com/gallery/main.php

Here is a Dandy Elk just in from Judy...


----------



## fireforthall (Jul 19, 2007)

*My first bow kill*

Ok Paul you win! I found my picture so now lets see if I can post it.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats to all the hunters, and all the beautiful animals!

Also I would like to announce that I, Isaac Ferreira(aka oops) is going to attempt the Slam of N. American geese with archery equipment!:wink: Wish me luck .lol.


----------



## slsspark (Aug 16, 2008)

*Broadhead tuning*

I have been doing some broadhead tuning and it's getting expensive. BTW Saturday was very harsh on fobs....5 dead.....I know that you aren't supposed to shoot groups but it works with field points I tell myself.....Big dummy.:mg: Good thing Paul is a stand up guy and very speedy. I ordered fobs on Friday for our hunt this coming up weekend and I received them in the mail Today!!! Now, god willing I'll be able to take a nice big ol' mulie this year. :wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

fireforthall said:


> Ok Paul you win! I found my picture so now lets see if I can post it.


Thanks for posting the speed goat Andy! Good talking with you.



slsspark said:


> I have been doing some broadhead tuning and it's getting expensive. BTW Saturday was very harsh on fobs....5 dead.....I know that you aren't supposed to shoot groups but it works with field points I tell myself.....Big dummy.:mg: Good thing Paul is a stand up guy and very speedy. I ordered fobs on Friday for our hunt this coming up weekend and I received them in the mail Today!!! Now, god willing I'll be able to take a nice big ol' mulie this year. :wink:


Don't feel too bad....You will soon get over shooting groups or set up a pass through target:wink:

Best of luck on the hunt! I will be chasing the mulies my self this year.

Just in!

Brian's Colorado Bull.....


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)

*fobin in the bluegrass state*

dropped the fob guided hypershock hammer on this doe at 930 this morning. number # 4 for 2008


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on #4...but uh, maybe you could leave a few for the rest of us?:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I had to add Marc's FOB'd Moose! How many freezers does it take to hold that 

For the full story, see:

http://www.pristineventures.com/cgi/...c,m=1222668113


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW! that is a beautiful moose!


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Paul Morris said:


> Just in!
> 
> Brian's Colorado Bull.....
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul.

Here is another photo...

I'd like to give a "Special Thanks" to:

- Paul Morris 

- The guys at ASAT Camouflage, Scott (Laura too...) & Rob

- & Cross Mountain Ranch, CO.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*April 2008*


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*Some of the best tasting meat ever!*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I filled my Either Sex Tag with a hen this Morning at 10:00 A.M. on Oct. 2. I got busted at first contact with the flock of hens at about 120 Yard. I looked over and they Pegged me out Fast. they Decided to walk away from and head toward the Canyon/Draw heading toward the State Property. To make a long Story short. I trailed them for almost 3/4 of a mile winding through this canyon. i knew that it was gonna end soon so i heading up the right side toward the top of the rim of the canyon. I used the Tall sage brush to my Advantage. I looked over and there they were. i slowly Glassed and ranged them at 89 Yards. that was too long for me. Too much trash in the way. I doubled checked the flock for a possible TOM. None. I hoped that the lead hen would walk to the left opposite from my location. just as i finished thinking that. She did it exactly as i had hoped!. I ranged the distance in front of the birds across from me, 59 Yards. SWEET. Right as the birds were right in front of me i Pulled back my 65 Pound P.S.E. Brute to full draw. I had already adjusted my Vital Bow gear Single pin to 60 Yards prior to full Draw. Most of the Larger hens had seen me and was heading away from me adding distance. But a few of the younger hens stayed in my sights. I placed my pin right on the left side broad Side Wing, SWOOOOSH, Then i Heard a THWAAAACK!. All i saw were [email protected] and feathers in the Air!. Most of the Hens moved a few more yards away from me and stopped and stood looking around. They had NO clue that a 432 Grain Gold tip tipped with G5 100 Grain Montec's, Backed up and Guided by Starrflight Fob's just silently Devastated their peaceful Forage!. If i wasn't living in a 1 limit state, i probably would have been able to take another bird. They just stood there for 1-2 minutes more before taking off. i looked below, and there was My hen fluttering all over the side of the hill. I glassed the bird and i could see my arrow with fob intact halfway through the bird. By the time i walked the 60 Yard to my Harvest, She was dead. The Arrow would have passed through but i shot the bird on the side of the canyon. The BH hit the side of the canyon as it went through the bird. I harvested a Buck on Sept. 6 and now this fine bird. Both were Perfect kill shots. i owe this not just to my great G5 Montecs, but also to the man who created the Fob, Paul Morris. Thank you and God Bless. 


This was right after i shot the Bird. You can see her Tail feathers in white in the middle of the Pic, 60 Yard Shot.


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

No elk for me in Idaho this year. Did get my first blue grouse and a black squirrel that was tossing bowling balls at me.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I had to walk a mile to the car and a mile back with the game cart so I didn't have my bow and arrows for the pic....but this was taken with FOBs this morning.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

*1st Minnesota FOB'd doe*

Shot this doe this morning on a Metro hunt here in Minnesota. 
My first kill (hopefully of many) with a FOB on the back of the arrow. 
15 yard shot, 100 yard recovery. 
Rocky Snyper 2 Blade, and homemade lighted nock (man that works slick)


Thanks Paul!


John


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great photos guys and congrats.

Jlars....Those mountain chickens make for some good eating! Last year when I was in Idaho I did not get an Elk but got a few Grouse.

The Elk are dropping with FOBs.

Here is another one just in from Yance,


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I got off of work Friday morning, packed the vehicle and trailer, and loaded my son up and off to our ranch we went. After talking to my 2 uncles, one of whom does the mail route in the area, it was let known to me that the big boy i saw last year was alive and roaming around close to the farmhouse. Only bad thing was that he hadn't been seen in a few weeks. 

My plan of attack was to hang by the grass of the creek's edge and hunt/glass the old cut wheat field. Upon arrival i quickly noticed that the wheat field had been burned already. Method two was to do the same but on the corn field across the creek. All geared up I headed towards our low water crossing we have. As soon as I reached the other side to the cut corn field, I realized that awaitong and glassing in the taller grass was not a good option. I walked out to a "U" shaped clump of grass that was about 30yds from the fence in the field. 
After getting the stuff needed out of my backpack i looked at my watch which read 1630. So I sprawled out on the ground and took a nap.

I awoke from my nap realizing it was 1815 and reached for my binoculars. I slowly stood up and glassed the perimeter. About 600 yards out in front of me, three doe gently grazed. Fifteen minutes later I noticed movement to my left and realized I had a two doe on the high grass edge along the fence. I quickly ranged them at 120 yards. Analyzing the situation I planeed to try to stalk them. As soon as I got my bow together, movement to my right caught my attention. Straight from the low water crossing bounded a nice doe and fawn. The doe stopped out in front of me allowing me to range her at 62 yards. As I slowly lowered the range finder i connect eyes with the fawn who is now about 30-40 yards out trying to figure out what I was. Directly behind her was another doe that stopped broad side to watch the other doe head toward the far out group. I eased the range finder up as the fawn took a nibble at the green underforage. One click read 56 yards. I knew my limitations and preceded to reach for my release. Just as I clipped the calipers on the loop of the bowstring, I noticed the fawn was watching my every move slow or not. I felt like was going into convulsions but realized it was the feeling i had not felt in almost a year, Buck Fever, on a doe none the less! I crept the string back ever so slowly on my Elite GTO as I tightened my back muscles at full draw. At that moment I was in pure euphoria, everything went calm, and the doe's vitals were center between my 50 and 60 yard pins. It was then I noticed the corn stalk that was covering her vitals. Realizing that it was about 20yds in front of her I squeezed the release trigger sending the Rage tipped Victory arrow / FOB combo on its way. The fawn literally watched as the 318fps missle flew by smacking the doe in the boiler room. Upon impact I could see red on her side and flowing. She spun around and headed my direction, only to watch her crash 20yds from me. The two blade Rage broadhead and hit the pump station. 

After she fell, I realized then what an accomplishment I had done. An open range, coastal prairie, mature whitetail with a bow. I was estatic and started shaking. This was an adventure I put at the top of all my hunts!

I know some discredit taking long shots on game. My belief is practice, practice, practice, know and believe in your equiptment.


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

*Fob-O-Grouse*

We got a few grouse so far
My son and I


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*First Doe of the season*

This is a Special deer for me. First deer of the season, first deer with new xforce, first deer with grim reapers, and first deer with fobs. Hope to keep the trend up for the rest of the season.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Littleram said:


> We got a few grouse so far
> My son and I


LOOK AT THAT! im a natural born turkey killer!:wink: His fan was in good condition, an old bird...2 inch spurs and a 23 inch beard

Noone say anything bout the bow and hat


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

shot my first black bear saturday. 400 lb bear, rage 2 blade out front, pink fob in the rear, complete pass through, 60 yard blood trail. PRICELESS!


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

heres a doe i killed on sept 15 the missouri opener.she was feeding in a foodplot at less than 10yds.the shot was pretty much straight down.the recovery was around 70yds. i also harvested a doe in nebraska last weekend with a 66yd shot as she fed in a wheat field.i'll add the pics as soon as my buddy e-mails them to me.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Littleram said:


> We got a few grouse so far
> My son and I


Great job on the fobbed chickens! Still gotta be my favorite thing to hunt! And nice bow bigram, wish I could say the same about the hat:wink:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Alright Basil, where is that Z28 at???????


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

Another for Mofarmboy

10-3-08 Nebraska


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

First FOB'd whitetail! Nebraska opening day success. Shot at 35 yards with my Mathews DXT! Fob's steered the Rage to the Cage! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

First FOB'd Michigan Buck!!! Oct. 6th 8 pt, Southern Michigan. Shot at 30 yards. Mathews DXT, Rage 2 blades and of course some wrapped up FOBS! Great buck, especially for the area, my first on film and first buck with the Fobbers! Thanks Paul for a tremendous product! Besides, got to get the Hummer bloody!!!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to all!

Rick.....Like those Pink FOB and Wraps:thumbs_up Now those arrows and FOBs will be an easy find!

Here are few more Elk that just came in...


*Cory's Elk* (great head shead find!)








*Aubys Elk *(next time FOBs in photo


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a better pic of Auby the ELK and FOBs  I think that last one was the wrong photo!

What a bull!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I wonder if anybody still thinks fobs are a gimmick?


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Great job on the fobbed chickens! Still gotta be my favorite thing to hunt! And nice bow bigram, wish I could say the same about the hat:wink:


I think the hat looks sharp:wink: or at least i will til i get an elite hat!
]


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Congrats!*

Well A HUGE congrats goes out to all the Fobbers! Looks like another great year for everyone. Keep up the great stories and the pictures, Seth, Rob, you guys need to keep in touch. I haven't seen much from you all lately.

Everyone Else Keep'em Coming! 2008-2009 looks like a winner!

Stay tuned for some more hunting success from me (I Hope).

Dave


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

A few from Ulf in the Dark Continent..


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

More horns showing up!

Congrats to Darin on a nice buck


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

great pics guys, keep on fobbing.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

*Buck Down*

Connected on this 8 pointer on Oct 10th. 32 yards. FOB popping off is a priceless sight. Thanks for a great product Paul!!:wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I finally got something on the ground tonight. 40 yards shot went through liver and both lungs. barely missed the heart. She ran on a dead run for about 50 yards and crashed. You can see the skid marks in the first picture and how i found her in the second. I am shooting an 82nd airbourne, 27.5" 68lbs, 445gn arrow at about 285 with 1 3/4" grimreaper razortips. Enjoy!


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

just though i'd share a few pics of my buddies 18 point fob-o whitetail.it should score right under190in non-typical.paul said it's the largest whitetail taken to date with the fobs..........enjoy.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i harvested this 118in 3 1/2yr old 7 pointer a couple weeks back.i shot him at 12yds feeding in my foodplot.recovery was 60yds.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*Fobbed Aoudad*

I shot this Aoudad 2 weekends ago. I have been shooting FOBs for about 2 years now so this is not my first with the FOB but it is the most exotic.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

This is my first Turkey with a bow using my Fobs. Shot it at 20yds.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

aboyer said:


> I shot this Aoudad 2 weekends ago. I have been shooting FOBs for about 2 years now so this is not my first with the FOB but it is the most exotic.



That's a SWEET Aoudad!. Congrat's.


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

Paul Morris said:


> Here is a better pic of Auby the ELK and FOBs  I think that last one was the wrong photo!
> 
> What a bull!
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

> =Bow Kill;7759997
> 
> Paul there is a fob in the first photo. If you look in the blood pool you can see it:wink:


Thanks Auby,

I was not sure if it was the same bull or not. Kind of hard to tell from the two angles. It still is getting bigger! What do you think it will rough score?

Here is another buck in from Mr. Williams in PA


----------



## treerat (Jan 19, 2003)

heres a couple more first FOB kills First one is a friends kill








This on was my first FOB deer 








Both were from PA


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

Here is my FOB'd buck
33 yards
Drenalin LD
Muzzy 4 blade
I love these FOB's.only problem for me is they bounce about 20' on impact.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is an picture of my first animal that I've ever thrown an FOB arrow at. Flew true and did the job with flying colours. 25 yard shot double lung hit and the deer only travelled 90 yard before expiring. Don't think I'll be going back to fletchings anytime soon.










Matt


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

heres my bull guys!








Me







Me and Dad







Lee on the left, Steve on the right...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=772927 story is at this link


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*The Tool makers buck!*

Congrats to all on the great critters!

Here is a dandy buck sent in by Marcin. Marcin is the guy who designed the FOB injection mold. Dice Mold Itasca, IL (one of the best in the industry).


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

*Nd oct 9 pt.*

I took this nice ND 9 point on Sunday night at 26 yards. Shooting 28.75" Carbon Express cx300's, zebra wraps, pink Fobs, white easton super nocks, and 125 grain Rocket Steelhead broadheads. The buck traveled less than a 100 yards before expiring. I decided to wait until morning for recovery because of the quartering away angle of the shot. I watched him lay down thru my binos and did not want to take the chance of bumping him.


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

FOB'd another Slick Head today! Southern Michigan, 10/22. Shot at 26 yards....FOBs FLYIN' AND DOES DIEIN'! Gotta love it!


----------



## treerat (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice batch of kills this year congrats to all the successful hunters . I fobed another doe here in Pa . 22yd shot 60yd recovery


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Another buck in...

Congrats to Alex!


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

*FOB-O-Yote*

Here is a coyote that I shot from my treestand while deer hunting yesterday morning. 

Great animals guys, really like browsing down this thread. Hopefully I'll get my monster buck on here soon.......


----------



## ststutz (Jun 23, 2006)

FOB's are sweet! shot this doe here in michigan 10.11.08. She went about 60yds before expiring. Ross 334, Maxima 250's w/FOB, Tekan3.

Thanks Paul


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

Heres a pic of my long beard FOB style, I shot this bird at 8:21 am on Oct. 30 notice the trail cam pic of him being hit, I was in the blind in the back ground to the right,kinda weird I got that pic. I was fiming what was supposed to be a deer hunt that went to the birds, literally. The shot was within 20 yrds and the recovery was just as short. The birds stats: 23lb, 10.5" beard, and 1" spurr eastern wild turkey fall hunt. Gear: Flo Pink Fobs, Grimreaper 100gr Razorcut broadheads, Ripcord rest, Mathews LX, Elimanator Pro sight, and Sims stuff. This hunt will be featured on our next DVD along with many other bow hunts. Stay Tuned!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats on your Fob'ed TOM, Kenny!.:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on the bird Kenny.

Cool to get the shot on the trail cam!

Here is another one in for the freezer....Congrats to James on a tasty FOB button buck!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

here's my fob kill...........:darkbeer:


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

GOD I LOVE THESE THINGS...The FOBs of course...:wink:


----------



## xm15e2m4 (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry no pic but I just stuck a doe with my FOB equiped A/C super slims. Worked great through the mesh on my ground blind too!


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

8 pt. in Southern Ohio Nov. 4th. Shot at 25 yds. w/ my DXT and Fobs! Of course ran STRAIGHT to the bottom of the hills! I will never complain about dragging deer in Michigan again!


----------



## gunnerdk (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

*Wisconsin fobin*

Just got back from a week of hunting with some friends. I got two for the freezer and my friend John got a decent 6pt. Fobs worked great for me.

The Gear:








Hangin:








Pass through:








Deer:








Fork buck:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great critters!

Here is another one just in....

Congrats to Aaron on his biggest buck with a bow.

Aaron wrote:

_Paul,

I just wanted to send you a picture of the buck I shot yesterday morning. This is the third deer I have killed using the FOBs. This is my biggest buck with bow, I know hes not the largest buck out there but he's my biggest with bow. Im having a lot of fun with the FOBs this year and even more fun explaining to people what they are...great conversation starter. 

Thank you, 
Aaron_


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

Got this guy at 40yds Saturday morning. FOBs worked flawlessly and he piled up about 70yds from where I shot him.


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

FOB'ed a nice doe tonight. fourth deer with FOB's


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Another fob'd whitetail*

Here is my 08 Wyoming late season Whitetail! This is my first ****** buck ever! Thanks Paul for the great product and even better service! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

This evening....and I did find my FOB...but lost the Accunock...


----------



## Jlars (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice buck! I've been adding a dab of glue to my accunock-fob. Haven't lost any nocks since doing that.


----------



## treerat (Jan 19, 2003)

Fobs are great .Took my third and final deer for my Pa season . Its only a six but he is mine .Plus I dont have to rifle hunt .Life is good 

























Iam so relived that we found him this morning. Now I dont have to go rifle hunting .


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 9, 2006)

2nd year of FOB's, never going back....


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Paul

24yds
7 scorable
133 4/8 is whats left:wink:


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Here is my FOBd buck!









Here is a picture I took after a clean pass through on a doe.. You can see my arrow burried in the ground, and the fob is laying next to my bow in the pic.. Thought this was cool.. Also, you cant see her, but the doe is laying in the downed tree at the top of the picture behind the green rock..


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

*First archery kill*

hey paul and all you other fob-o-holics. got my first ever archery deer on saturday morning (nov 15 '08) 
I got to my stand at 7:30 AM just as it was breaking light. got settled in and started to do some calling. I made a few hits on my grunt tube and a 20 second rattle sequence. and I could hear footsteps in the distance. I got my bow up and my relese clipped to my loop just in time. this nice 9 pointer steped out at 30 yrds right into my shooting lane like he was on a string. he stopped and looked around giving me a chance to draw back. settled the pin on his shoulder and just as I squeezed he decided somthing wasnt right and spun around like a top. my arrow which was aimed at his right front shoulder hit him just to the left of the sternum and passed thru exiting behind the right front shoulder that I had been aiming for.. took out the heart and one lung he he ran all of 20 yrds but half of that was straight towards my stand he then turned and half ran half fell down the hill the last 10 yrds and piled up in the dry creek bottom.

nice mature 9 pointer 
my first archery deer ever. my first whitetail. and my biggest buck to date as well.
I'm quite proud


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

A HUGE congrats go out to my fellow FOBBERS! Glad to see so many successful people using a great product. Keep'em coming. 
:teeth:


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's a FOB'd doe from last weekend.


----------



## BUCKMASTER1249 (Nov 5, 2007)

Never before used a FOB! i might try them... but probably not.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

BUCKMASTER1249 said:


> Never before used a FOB! i might try them... but probably not.



Better broadhead flight, no more glue, re-usable, fly in a cross wind like darts, installs in seconds, marks the spot etc......What is not worth trying?? 

Your response will help with marketing....Is it just being different or you think they are not for real? Feedback appreciated.

Congrats to all on the successfully hunting! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## nicholswildart (Jan 6, 2008)

*Missouri brute*

I hunted the week before Saturday firearms opened here in Missouri and I took this brute on Friday around 11 am. After a long hard week of hunting he looked great coming through the timber at me. He came through where I didn't have a good shooting lane and I had to shoot through a small hole through the limbs while he was moving. I hit him a little high and back and I didn't get a pass thru so my FOB never popped off like it is designed to do. I did work however in marking the trail he took when he went in to the thick timber. I backed out and waited about four hours to look for him. I didn't have a blood trail to follow because of where I hit him and as I was walking to the spot I last saw him I spotted the FOB on the ground. He had went into thick timber and the FOB caught on the brush and came off. I found him maybe 60 yards later. He has 11 scorable points and great mass. He has a bit of palmation as well although it's hard to see that in the pic. My best whitetail to date.


----------



## nicholswildart (Jan 6, 2008)

BUCKMASTER1249 said:


> Never before used a FOB! i might try them... but probably not.


You should visit the YouTube FOB section here. There are some great videos of FOB's in action. I did some showing FOBs shooting through ground blind mesh that really showed how verstile FOBs are.


----------



## Team Frye (Nov 23, 2008)

Caught this Buck in action fighting. While he was being chased, he just about ran me over. Coming into within 5 yards of me. After getting him to stop at 25 yards for a quartering away shot. Sent him on a stairway to the promise land.


----------



## cdtac1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got this one on Nov. 21


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Paul and all...hate to break the man law, but needed to chime in. Since converting to FOBs midseason this year I have taken a small 8 point and a fat doe. Just not much of a picture taker. Usually shoot them in the evening, find them after dark, hunt alone etc. Will try to do better! I switched to QAD HD and Fobs and am shooting way better than ever! They are NOT a gimmick! They will solve countless problems with arrow/broadhead flight. I am "preaching" fobs to anyone who will listen! Thanks for a GREAT product.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Barehunter said:


> Paul and all...hate to break the man law, but needed to chime in. Since converting to FOBs midseason this year I have taken a small 8 point and a fat doe. Just not much of a picture taker. Usually shoot them in the evening, find them after dark, hunt alone etc. Will try to do better! I switched to QAD HD and Fobs and am shooting way better than ever! They are NOT a gimmick! They will solve countless problems with arrow/broadhead flight. I am "preaching" fobs to anyone who will listen! Thanks for a GREAT product.


No problem with photos! I know sometimes it just is not in the cards.

----------------------------------------

Wow! Those are some great critters coming in! Congrats to all!

I will have all the new photos up on the web site in a few days.

Here is a photo I should have posted before in the Rut. (forgot about this one!)

Congrats to Aron on a super nice FOB-O-Bull!


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

*FOB O Buck '08*

Here is my FOB'd buck for 08, so far...... Got a great video of this entire hunt also....... The arrow wrap totally white before the complete pass thru.


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Sweet, just notice my FOB O Buck 08 is #400 on the nose.......


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Fobbed a big doe yesterday evening.....my 3rd fob success since converting to fobs half way thru the season. This time I tried to get a pic for this thread. Cool story though. While hunting yesterday, I jokingly sent a text to my 22 year old very pro hunting daughter that said: "please command a venison to come to redhouse stand". She responded with this: "sending large meaty venison with white tail and 8 large bulging tenderloins." 

12 minutes later there were 4 does around my tree....8 tenderloins!!! I bounced a fob off the biggest ones ribcage. She went about 40 yards and piled up in sight!


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

A FOB-U-lous Thanksgiving to all you fobbers!!!!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I had a great thanksgiving morning. I got a chance to harvest this good fork horned mule deer. The deer was walking and i grunted to stop him and just as the release went off he went to take a step and i hit him far back and in the femeral artery. Luckily he only went about 75 yards and tipped over with massive blood loss from my grim reaper, easton axis, fob combo. I haven't had the best hunting season and even though i had a trophy class animal heading my way from about a 1/4" mile away i decided to take my chances with this guy. Im very happy with him even as the 170" class buck walked by at 150 yards as i was gutting my deer. My first mule deer buck and my first mule deer with a bow. Enjoy guys.


----------



## BowmanPa (Oct 26, 2006)

*My First FOB Deer!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is a pic of my first FOB Harvest. Complete pass-thru and the Fob popped off and my light(homemade lighted nock) stayed on. Not the big Moma Doe but going to be good eating. Can not say enough about the FOBS but that you Paul for comming up with them. Hopefully I will be able to connect with a buck. By the way that was my first time in the stand this year because it has been warm here in PA Second Weekend of Oct 11th 08.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats on the successful hunts!


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry my bow wasn't in the pic, but the retrieval was too thick and dangerous to take the bow in with me into the cane thicket. This is my first year using FOBs. 3 deer and this bear later, I love them. It weighed 490 pounds and was killed in North Carolina.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

DeerStuffer....Great bear!

Hear is one in from Alan "Mr. Accunock" himself.

Alan wrote

_"I shot this buck in Nebraska on Sat morning with the "accunock lit"in a fob with a shuttle t-lock at the front.What a combo!! .The shot was 35 yards,I got both lungs and a full pass through.The arrow still stuck into the ground about 6" and buried itself under the grass.The only reason I found it is because my "accu-fob" was glowing about 4' from the arrow.The buck ran 32 yards and fell over dead.Needless to say,I don't think I will change anything about my setup"_

Congrats Alan on a nice buck


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*All photos on Web site*

Well.....

I finally got all but one of the photos up on the Starrflight Gallery page! I do still have some re-ordering. Yikes! 4 pages now!

http://starrflight.com/gallery/main.php

Here is a huge Connecticut buck sent in a few days ago. Congrats to Brian on a super nice wall hanger!


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*Another FOBbed Buck*

After chasing this guy for over a year I finally connected last week. FOBs are fantastic!


----------



## mac87toy (Feb 9, 2007)

*extreme cold weather testing*

Here is a picture of the cow buo i took over the veterans day holiday 150 miles north of the arctic circle. Not the biggest buo we spotted but it was my first and the one i could get the closest to.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

aboyer said:


> After chasing this guy for over a year I finally connected last week. FOBs are fantastic!


Beautiful buck...now this is going to sound a lil dumb...but is that a muley or ******?? the antlers scream muley to me...and im sure he is...but he just looks like a whitetail ( the face )


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Off to the Dark Continent...

Congrats to Don on his hunt! (He sent me video of all these critters being FOB'd) Hope to get in on You Tube soon. All pass throughs with _FOBs a popping!_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Paul Morris said:


> Off to the Dark Continent...
> 
> Congrats to Don on his hunt! (He sent me video of all these critters being FOB'd) Hope to get in on You Tube soon. All pass throughs with _FOBs a popping!_
> 
> ...


I'm using the fob tube to hold my Drool!. :mg:ukey:. Those critter's are SWEET!.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Back to Kansas!

Congrats to Sam on a dandy buck!


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

bigram said:


> Beautiful buck...now this is going to sound a lil dumb...but is that a muley or ******?? the antlers scream muley to me...and im sure he is...but he just looks like a whitetail ( the face )


He was taken in the Hill Country of Texas and there aren't any muleys anywhere close but those forked G2's make you wonder. I am sure is a whitetail though. 2 years ago we found his sheds and he looked a lot like this but was smaller. Last year his frame looked just about like he did this year but his G2's did not fork but instead he had 2 extra points on each G2 that went straight forward. I called him the Caribou buck last year because it reminded me of a Caribou. 

He is my biggest buck to date so I don't care what he is.....


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to Chris on a FOB-O-Bison!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Here are some FOB'd deer from this year 









Kansas buck scoring 175 4/8


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Hilltop....Wow! Great buck. Congrats

Here is one just sent in from Christopher in Canada


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Just in....

Lloyd's Canadian buck


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I love bowhunting vicariously through these threads. :teeth:

I couldn't bowhunt much due to illness this year, still managed to get out a couple times with the rifle though!

Thanks for posting pictures guys! These are some REALLY nice animals!


----------



## shell waster (Jun 19, 2007)

Bagged a nice muley in Utah, Paul has great service and a great product, never fletch again. Everybody makes fun of the fob until they see how they dhoot.


----------



## ststutz (Jun 23, 2006)

*Blizzard Doe*

My FOB's took another doe saturday night in NW Michigan during a blizzard. Pretty fun hunt with over 2feet of snow on the ground. Also had my girlfriend with me for a tracking partner, i think she was more excited than me. Double lung shot, deer made it about 80yds after the shot. Ross 334, Maxima 250's, FOB, tekan3 100gr. Thanks for a great product Paul. :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Paul....I have been on a whirlwind of culling this year....5 FOB'd deer here are the last 2...I actually shot 3 but Yotes beat me to one of them:



















Paul...both were on video too!


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on everything everyone!!:thumbs_up

Rattler....nice bow:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats Rattler!. Its great to see the next generation hunter standing next to you. :thumbs_up


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Just in...

Congrats to Roger on a very nice Texas buck!

Roger wrote....

_Paul,

I don’t write testimonials, but this is one I will write. The FOB performed flawlessly this trip to the Texas Hill Country.

I nailed a 5.5 Yr old 9 point at 20 yards in a 20 mph cross wind. A perfect placement thru the heart, a short track of 40 yards yielded this 9 point 

To my trophy wall. Thanks for taking fletching technology out of the stone age.

Roger _


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

texas hunt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats archeryxXx!.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Another Buck down!

Congrats to Joe on his nice buck!

Joe wrote in part.....

_"Chasing whitetail in the rut here in north eastern Washington state is not something I had ever been successful in. 

However; this year I tagged my biggest buck to date and the first in the rut. Not a book buck, but incredibly special to me.

The primary difference I observed that separated this hunting experience from others in the past was my level of confidence. Once I made the decision to shoot I went into a zone and there was no voice of doubt or anxiety. As the buck walked by following 2 does, I came to full draw and tracked his progress with my 20 yard pin through the dense brush. When he stepped clear the arrow was on its way, guided by my FOB

The shot was a perfect single lung / heart shot exiting in front of the offside shoulder. The buck went 40 yards and piled up.

Due to the FOB’s increased visibility I was able to see the arrow fly and easily mark the point of impact. Nock lights are not legal in Washington State and not necessary with a FOB.

Simply incredible Paul. I have not been this excited about archery in a very long time"._


----------



## scienceguy (Mar 11, 2008)

Last deer of the archery season........ I wish the FOB and the drop away rest had been invented decades ago! Thanks Paul!


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*fobbed coues!*

Hey guys our 09 bow season just started and I was lucky enough to take another AZ coues deer Ith my fobbs and victory arrows. 55 yd shot complete pass through and the fob worked like a charm I swear by these things.


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*another pic*

one pic


----------



## blake15 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hey*

I was just wondering what exactly is FOB. I see that you all have some deferent type of fletching. Just wanted to know:teeth:


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Its a different kind of fletching.

Lots to tell about it, but this is one of the best threads around to learn about it on. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1053501028#post1053501028

You must use a drop-away rest with them. They have a small "hub" on the back so they cant slide down the shaft, and the nock holds it in place. It pops off on passthroughs, giving a good marker for you to start your tracking job. 

It was designed by Paul Morris ( AT screen name is Paul Morris ) a hunter and engineer. He designed it for hunting, to steer broadheads easier. 

I guess that can be just a quick basic lil tale about them, but check out the thread above and you'll find most EVERYTHING you need to know.


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Dodgerboy999 said:


> Hey guys our 09 bow season just started and I was lucky enough to take another AZ coues deer Ith my fobbs and victory arrows. 55 yd shot complete pass through and the fob worked like a charm I swear by these things.



Great Photo!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats Dodgerboy999 on a great Coues!


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

ttt for an amazing product!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to Brandon on a doe and a nice buck!


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Fobbed piggy*

Hey guys went out today and was lucky enough to find these little boogers. Once again the fobs worked perfect got a love them. Especially at 52 yds with a fix bladed broadhead.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice piggie, sir!


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*I dont have pic*

probably should have. But I Fob'd 3 antlerless deer Wednesday afternoon in about 45minutes. It was crazy. I was talking on my cell when the last 2 came by and just put it down and took the shot and went back to talking to my brother that was 400miles away. He is a hunter too and was like "you bast---" I wish I was there.....

The FARTHEST any of them ran was 30 yards and all fell within 15 yards of each other. Can you say "good day"?? or Sausage?


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Another fobbed coues from AZ!!!!*

Hey guys my buddy got it done today he put his time in and was able to get this beautiful coues whitetail from Az He has been shooting fobs for a year now and will be shooting them for good.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*My first for 2009*

Got this on the 9th of January, 33 yard shot right through the pump station!










Check out the rest of the story here...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1053575311#post1053575311


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Back straps*

Back straps gotta love it!!! Thats odd the fob mysteriously worked again. These things are freakin awesome!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great field photo guys!! Way to go and thanks for posting.

Best of luck on the 09 hunt!


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

shot on oct 31st


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*ttt*

Awesome deer man congrats!


----------



## FLACRACKER (Sep 6, 2007)

here are my FOBBED harvest for the 08 season!


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*ttt*

big time congrats keep the fobbin up!


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

I AM DYING TO TRY THESE OUT!! I HAVE READ SOO MUCH ABOUT THEM!!
I will be getting some before long ,can't stand the suspence any longer


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*My 08/09 Buck*

I shot him 1/30/09 in Maryland on public land


----------



## ctbowhunter (Mar 9, 2004)

Paul

Took a nice 6pt. Fob's worked perfectly.

Thanks


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Well 09 aint off to a bad start at all......




















Sorry for the blood on the angora. I usually try to clean them up a little for the pics but that shaggy beast was having none of that. My buddy Peyton is doing some FOB advertising of his own in that pic as well. 

Four days of hard hunting at Bowhunters Paradise in Bracketville Texas. It's a great place and the owner is one of the hardest working guys in the business.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well this is from late this past fall but here it is. I posted it in my own thread but it belongs here as well. Don't worry the three arrows with blazers in my quiver are small game heads and a backup broadhead both the deer were harvested with fobs. I was just running low on standard fobs at the time cuz i had acc pro hunters on order that did not arrive until two days later. I was using my Hoyt am32 set at 70lbs and a 27.5" draw shooting CE Maxima hunter 350's with 100 gn grim reaper razortips, I have a prototype black gold easyglider sight with a 5 pin amp head attached. The quiver is a tightspot quiver(Absolutley awesome quiver  ) and a ripcord arrow rest. Release used was a carter quickie 1 and camo was ASAT. Hope you guys enjoy! By the way you can click on the bottom left of the video and watch it in much higher definition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1JKkwOVRtY


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*sweet*

awesome video keep it up that was cool to watch!


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dodgerboy999 said:


> awesome video keep it up that was cool to watch!


Thanks!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to all!

Here is a hog just in from Sean,


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Paul Morris said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> Here is a hog just in from Sean,
> 
> View attachment 534009


Thats a big hog!


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice! TTT :thumbs_up


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

The first FOB Pine Martin!

Congrats to Randy...


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*ttt*

My 1st and 2nd archery turkey's bot FOBd at about 30 yds.....

jake...5 in beard, nub spurs, 15 lb

tom.... 9.75 in beard, 1 in spurs, 20 lbs!!!

these were the 1st animals i have harvested w/ FOBs and woow im hooked on watchin em pop off.... lol..... 

Guys these preformed flawlessly... these are the real deal!!!!

(in my opinion the orange is the ticket!)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats on the Double kill Badddwithabow!.


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*South Florida Hat Trick!!!*

I shot 2 of these with one shot on purpose and then shot the third 15 minutes later from the same stand:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

When do we expect to get our invites for the BBQ, MKNOX?.

Congrats on the Fob Triple Kill.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

wow! doubles and triples! Congrats guys.

Here is a FOB-O-Turkey from Rebelroot


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

FOB-O-Hog from Europe...

Here is one from over seas..

Jacques wrote....

_"Hello Paul,

I send you a pic with a boar ( little ! ; 90 lbs ) that i ' ve " Fobed" with my GT500 , i use a Limb Driver rest and a Hollow Pino CP sight.

The arrows are Maxima hunter 250 and FOB !.

Thank you,
Jacques."_


----------



## rwilson (Jul 12, 2008)

*Turkey Slay!*

Here is a Team Slayer Outdoors Turkey Slay with FOB's! Nice job Travis!
Ricky


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Wish I could have a better pic quality but this is all I got. Hog I took in Texas, nice small pig!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

blasterak...Congrats! And to all on the hunt as well (no matter what is on the back of your arrows).

Here is an Asian Water Buff taken by Steve Huber ealier this year. You may see the video on TV this year! (outdoorfrontiers.com).


----------



## countrykang8 (May 29, 2008)

*First FOB kills*

Hey All,

Here are my first kills with FOBs. The one on the rock is a painted desert ram and the little guy on the ground is an African mountain goat.:wink:


----------



## Rick243 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Fob'd a Gobbler today*

He was breakin bad on my B-mobile so I had to intervine.:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Forgot about this Coues!*

Going through my photos and I forgot to post this one! 

Congrats to Chris and a very nice Coues deer!


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

MO turkey .....my first with a bow
22lb
10'' beard
1'' spurs


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

Here's a great FOB bird from North Idaho. It's already at the taxidermist to be mounted! It'll be a new Idaho State Record for archery, number 4 overall (including non-typicals and shotgun) and number 20 overall in the nation for bow kills. I wanted to shoot the first legal bird, but my buddy kept making me hold off for a better tom: that was good advice! I didn't have a rangefinder, but the 3D shooting paid off; I shot for 36 yards, and he was 37 from the blind. The FOB was laying exactly where he was standing. And the best part is that we got it all on video! Watch for it on ASAT's DVD and TV shows in the future.

Merriam's tom, 21 pounds 1 ounce, 9.25" beard, 1.125" and 1.375" spurs!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't wait to see all these fob shots on the tube.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

*This is My Response to Feathers!*

After 10 days of hunting hard I managed to shaft this bird who tried to sneak up on me. The shot was within 20yrds and the recovery was with in 50yrds, I smashed the wing on the exit. I had many chances to get a turkey in the days before but I either had the bird in focus and couldn't shoot or could shoot and couldn't get him in the camera anyway this guy wants to be in the movies, I granted his wish. Look for him in a future video he used to do his own stunts.


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Iowa Double*

View attachment 568153


FOBS Rock!!!!!!!!!!
My brother in-law Jody (skinny one on the left) and myself Kris (fat one on the right) harvested these Gobblers within seconds of each other out of the same blind. Jody called them in from 300+ yards away. There were 4 in the group. He decided I take the one most right and him the most left. The big one was on the right but right after he said that they crossed. I took the shot at about 13 yards and he had not even come to rest back on the ground and the bird he took pounced mine. He took his shot and his bird went maybe 10 yards before perrishing. My bird dropped almost where I arrowed him. My bird was 23lbs. 8 1/8th inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. His was 16lbs. 10 1/8th inch beard and 7/8 inch spurs.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to Terry on a nice bird and video!









The video:

http://b.static.ak.fbcdn.net/swf/mvp.swf?8:152716:1&v=1106293093141&ev=0


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*3 Spring birds!*

Congrats to Chuck on taking 3 birds this year.

Chuck wrote...

_hey paul,,
heres some pics of my 09 spring turkey season,3 big gobblers all taken with fobs
thanks Chuck _


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to Debbie on a nice Ram,

Debbie Wrote

_"Here is a pic with the FOB I used. For me shooting with a QAD rest I did not need to make any adjustment for clearance. I could see that the arrow shoots straighter with them and love the way they pop off and mark your impact sight."_


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

*Bear-ly Made it Back ALIVE!*

Oh man what a trip, I just returned from Quebec Canada where I hunted black bear. I had 7 hunters in camp that went up with me, its kinda a BowTuningTips hosted hunt, we had 100% kill. I had to wait till the last day to get my bruin not because I didn't try during the week but it just didn't happen. I was walking in to set up my ground blind and this big boar came in before I could get my setup ready, it was like he wasn't there and I put my stuff down and looked back here he came. He would look at me and pop his jaws and eat some bait, keep in mind I am only 18 yrds from him on the GROUND. I was able to setup my camera and get it on him before he charged me, right when I think he was gonna start his charge I shot........THWACK! Right through his heart headon, not the best shot decision but I really had no choice, plus I know my abilities and my equipement is dead on. He went 50 yrds and was finished. STATS: 307 lbs, 22" green score, 74 inches tall

For the pics of the other hunters and the full story check out my blog on my website.










This is a screen shot from the video in the circle is my arrow in flight


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats on a great bear and story Kenny!

Here is a nice Axis buck taken by Kyle.

Kyle wrote:

_The FOB's strike again. I caught my first Hawaiian Axis Buck on May8! 7 points 27-23. The FOB's did the job, it ran about 70 yards and it was down._


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to Michael,


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Elk is here!*

The Elk season is in short count down mode. Thought I would post these last season FOB-O-Bulls (2008) I just recieved.

*Best of luck to all on the hunt!* I can not wait to chase Wapiti in my home state this year!


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Fobbed Antelope*

Arizona spot stalk antelope shot was definitely a poke but the fob, victory arrow and 4 bladed muzzy got it done.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I was lucky enough this year to draw a coveted cow moose tag for the fairbanks mgt. unit. After some near misses,(drew but didn't shoot), I was able to locate this old woman close to my home, on the evening of Sept 5. As she fed broadside 33 yards away I drew and punched a perfect, fob guided, shot right into the pocket. I called my hunting bud and fellow starrflight staff shooter, Peyton to come help with the joyous tracking job. After searching for blood for about an hour we finally located her still on her feet. It was a bit of a mystery as the hit had appeared "text book". She was able to stay just ahead of us in the brush and trees as darkness closed in on us. Rather than push her we backed out and got back on it in the morning. I marked our last location on my GPS and pushed a fob backed arrow into the ground like a hansel and gretel breadcrumb to make sure I started from the exact spot in the daylight. When we arrived about 0630 we found her, lying down but head up, right where we had left her the night before. I swapped out broadheads (topic for another thread :angry: and slipped a magnus buzzcut into the same spot on her opposite side when she stood. This time the blood trail was like a horror show. Here's the lowdown, the fob guided two distinctly different broadheads, and by different I mean, design, size and even weight exactly where it needed to go each time. It also served as a dandy breadcrumb. I've been relying on fobs for over two years, on two continents and 7 different game species and have never failed to be impressed.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats a Dandy cow moose rogbo. Congrats!. Now you have me interested in the first BH you used?:darkbeer:


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Northwest75 said:


> Thats a Dandy cow moose rogbo. Congrats!. Now you have me interested in the first BH you used?:darkbeer:


I'm thinking "no open on contact" Rage myself. I hate those things. Fly like field tips - makes holes like field tips. JUNK. Just a guess tho...


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

xring_assassin said:


> I'm thinking "no open on contact" Rage myself. I hate those things. Fly like field tips - makes holes like field tips. JUNK. Just a guess tho...


hmmmm interesting !. I guess we're gonna have to wait for rogbo's BH thread. lol. I'm betting it won't be G5 Montecs or Grim Reaper Hades BH's?


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

xring_assassin said:


> I'm thinking "no open on contact" Rage myself. I hate those things. Fly like field tips - makes holes like field tips. JUNK. Just a guess tho...


I will let Rog get into what broadhead he used...and never will again...but it was not a mechanical...Rage...or any other broadhead that is illegal on moose in Alaska :wink: Also not a G5, Slicktrick or Muzzy product! His first shot was a money shot if I have ever seen one on a moose. We even took pictures of the entry hole and location. 

But that Stinger sure opened up a hole. My 6 year old could have tracked that moose.


----------



## steez1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Utah public land (and no im not high) Fobed at 35 yards


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

steez1 said:


> Utah public land (and no im not high) Fobed at 35 yards


Congrats steez1 on a fine Buck.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

steez1 said:


> Utah public land (and no im not high) Fobed at 35 yards


Dude, thank god you clarified that cuz if a fella had to make a guess......:teeth::wink:

Congrats and I love the camo. Predator rules.


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

M-1 said:


> Well I had been hunting hard and not getting close enough to even get to pull back on one. Finally the owner of the place I was hunting said "you've been hunting hard, and I have way to many jakes, so if you can take a jake". So during this hunt the cows spooked away a good group of birds and one long beard, but about 15 minutes later a big group of jakes came by and whack. A 26 yard shot in high winds.........
> 
> GbKRlNodY-Q&hl=en


surprised it didn't cut the turkey's head off..


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

My third elk in 3 years with the FOB's! Not that I needed them this year as my shot was at 7 yards!!  Public Lands DIY hunt in the backcountry! Doesn't get any better than that in my book!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ElkFetish said:


> My third elk in 3 years with the FOB's! Not that I needed them this year as my shot was at 7 yards!!  Public Lands DIY hunt in the backcountry! Doesn't get any better than that in my book!


Congrats ElkFetish on a goodlooking Bull.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

On 9-15-09. I took this 4x4 at 50 Yards right out in the open spot and sralk in a cut alfalfa field.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Sweet nice buck!




Northwest75 said:


> On 9-15-09. I took this 4x4 at 50 Yards right out in the open spot and sralk in a cut alfalfa field.


----------



## mlopez5154 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Bear Down!!!*

This is my first bear hunt with 100% success!! Thanks to the fobs i picked up on the blood trail quickly. My buddies have never seen them before and were really impressed.


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*my 1st*

1st whitetail w/ fobs.... marked spot perfect... love watchin em fly....


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Success in New Mexico*

Well, the story will follow soon, but here he is. My biggest to date.










Best of luck to the rest of you FOBBERS!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

BowTech Dave said:


> Well, the story will follow soon, but here he is. My biggest to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, Congrats Dave on a Dandy Bull.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Simon,

Thanks a bunch! Congrats on your Muley as well. Just saw that!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Atta boy Dave! Is that the death splinter back in your quiver? Nice!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Yup!*



rogbo said:


> Atta boy Dave! Is that the death splinter back in your quiver? Nice!


Thanks man! Nothing gets past you! The Death Splinter is indeed back in the quiver. You moose looks awesome as well. Can't wait to see your next ones.

Dave


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I feel bad for posting this after that MONSTER elk!!
5 15 pm tonight. 8 yards. The FOB stuck to the deer again! Paul these off colored Fobs are defective! LOL!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

nothing wrong with a delicious doe my friend.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

BowTech Dave said:


> Well, the story will follow soon, but here he is. My biggest to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to come out and get me one of those! Good work Dave

Scott


----------



## Mike K (Nov 11, 2005)

On Saturday, I FOBed my first doe of the 2009 season here in NJ.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Huh, no problem finding that shaft after the fob popped off. Great photo.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Congrats!*

Keep the pics coming guys! Although these "Gimmicks" will NEVER work! LOL!:mg:


----------



## Nardo (Oct 12, 2008)

Paul,

What happened during your hunt this year? Where were the elk? Did the weather influence their movement? Too hot?


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

WOW! Congrats to all and thanks for posting. :thumbs_up I just got back from the hunt. Those are some nice Elk, what a bear! and those deer are going down.



Nardo said:


> Paul,
> 
> What happened during your hunt this year? Where were the elk? Did the weather influence their movement? Too hot?


I need to formulate my thoughts in a tempered and politically correct way. I will make time to tell my adventures of my 6 year a waiting AZ bull tag and future thoughts of AZ hunting units, hunting practices/ethics.

Update: Elk are finaly in full rut. Those trophy hunters will have the hunt of the century this year in AZ.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike K said:


> On Saturday, I FOBed my first doe of the 2009 season here in NJ.


Do I spy with my little eye blazers in that quiver???

Congrats on the doe


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Mike K said:


> On Saturday, I FOBed my first doe of the 2009 season here in NJ.


Congrats Mike K!. 



THE GENERAL said:


> Do I spy with my little eye blazers in that quiver???
> 
> Congrats on the doe


At least the right arrow (Fobbed) has the blood on it. lol


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Nice Coues*

Congrats to Clay on a nice Velvet Coues taken in August.

103 1/2 gross and 101 net. first archey coues!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*More bears*

A few Canadian bears

Congrats to Lloyd and Paul!


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*2nd deer*

small but i love it!!! fob flingin rib rackin lung bustin bowhunter for life!!!


----------



## Just-Hunt (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's one from this last week on September 24. I'd been putting out this Trophy Blend Scents Grape Scent and had a number of pics of her on the cam. The stars finally aligned, she came right in, and I arrowed her at 20 yards. It was a great hunt.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

First deer with FOB's








[/QUOTE]


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats General!!!!

Check this out, my FOB'd 2008 buck made it on a great DVD just released called RACK ATTACK. Check out my little hunt that is the 17th of a total of 25 hunts on the DVD. 17 bow and 8 gun kills on this and really looks good. Oh and of course buy as many copies as you can :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

M-1 said:


> Congrats General!!!!
> 
> Check this out, my FOB'd 2008 buck made it on a great DVD just released called RACK ATTACK. Check out my little hunt that is the 17th of a total of 25 hunts on the DVD. 17 bow and 8 gun kills on this and really looks good. Oh and of course buy as many copies as you can :wink:


Congrats M-1 on a Sweet Kill and Video .


----------



## Rebelroot (Dec 26, 2006)

Took this black bear with a fob in maine this september. Third animal to fall to me this year with the fob. Heck of a product best thing since sliced bread!!!!!! I shot him a t 18 yards and after the fob and rage hit him hard he only made it 12 yards!!!!
He weighed in at 425lbs and measured 7'4 and had a green score of 20 inches!!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icDd4prxRRg


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

woohOO Anothe KY kill on Kenny's Mountain


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Iceman2383 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icDd4prxRRg





bowtuningtips said:


> woohOO Anothe KY kill on Kenny's Mountain


Congrats go out to BTT and Iceman2383!. :thumbs_up


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Juat returned...*

Congrats Everyone! Awesome pics!

These are from my recent trip to TX. First off, this one is my wifes first deer with a bow. We have been working hard on getting a deer in front of her, and after several close calls she finally connected on this one. I am soooo proud of her. Love you babe!










These are my threesome. Shot one each day from Friday to Sunday.




























Keep the pictures coming everyone. FOBS Rule!!!


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*doe double*

Here are two I killed thursday morning oct. 8th


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

BowTech Dave said:


> Congrats Everyone! Awesome pics!
> 
> These are from my recent trip to TX. First off, this one is my wifes first deer with a bow. We have been working hard on getting a deer in front of her, and after several close calls she finally connected on this one. I am soooo proud of her. Love you babe!
> 
> ...


Dave, Congrats go out to you and the Mrs!. Way to go!. Leave some for the other hunters!. lol:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ahawk19 said:


> Here are two I killed thursday morning oct. 8th


Congrats ahawk19 on the Double Doe Kills.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

*Dirt Nap for # 2*

This is the crazy old doe that kept busting me and John (BowHunter4E) last week now she sleeps! This is my second one for the year soon I will start holding for a buck, maybe, lol. This is also the second official kill using the new Starrflight product the Rest Rocket, for more info on it check out this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1036333


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats Kenny! Way to go! Can't wait to see the videos!!!

Dave


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

*2009 Wyoming Late Season!*

Here is a pic of the deer that I shot last night! The Fob performed Flawlessly as always! It looks really cool popping off in slow motion on the video!

Thanks Again Paul, Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Way to go Quent!

Here is a before and after.....Congrats to Clark on a great Kentucky buck.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Paul Morris said:


> Way to go Quent!
> 
> Here is a before and after.....Congrats to Clark on a great Kentucky buck.
> 
> ...


Sweet Buck!.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I Fobbed this big boy on 11-14-09.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here is a doe i shot tonight 30 yrd shot & expired within eye sight.


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Got this one tonight just before dark. Thanks Paul for a great product.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

rutnstrut said:


> I Fobbed this big boy on 11-14-09.


Oops meant 11-4-09.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*That*



Dodgerboy999 said:


> Arizona spot stalk antelope shot was definitely a poke but the fob, victory arrow and 4 bladed muzzy got it done.


is one of the biggest antelopes I ever seen. What did he score.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my doe taken on the Oct. 19th 7 yards shot only went 20 yards. Slick Trick and FOB combo through the heart does a quick job. :thumbs_up



















Here is where she came into.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

*Us KY Boys Can Survive*

My camera dude Brad Valentine shot this big boy today. He watched him drop, the saying is true! He was using 100gr Grim Reaper razortips, Mathews Conquest,Ripcord,Victory 400's, Rest Rocket, and of course FOBs!


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats fellow FOB-Aholics!.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Large FOB-O-Bear*

Just in...

Congrats to Jordi on a trophy bear! 

Jordi's dad wrote:

_My son Jordi and me are pioneers about bowhunting in Europe. Few months ago we purchased some FOBs and trained at 30 yards... Here is the result: My son went to US and has broken the Black bear record of New York state and (possibly East Coast) and it's in the top 20 of the world...
I'm sure you'll be very glad to see your FOBs on this beast...
You are allowed to publish the pics if you send me some more FOBs ... (Just joking).
We are fron Spain and hunt mainly wild boar , red stag and fallow deer. I hope we'll send you more pics of big trophyes this season because your FOBs are great._


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Got him 11-7-09 @ 4:30 pm


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats 05_sprcrw. Bump Up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice buck Dustin!

Here is a pic just sent in. Congrats to Zach

Zach wrote:

_" was able to make a clean pass through and the FOB popped of exactly like designed. I pulled my arrow out of the ground took it home wiped the blood off the shaft and the arrow wrap and put the FOB back on; It's ready to go again."

Thankyou for an amazing product,
Zach_


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Final updated gallery page!*

I finaly got to updating all the new photos on the starrflight gallery page.

Yikes 5 pages! Great place to see all the trophys taken over the years.

http://starrflight.com/gallery/main.php

If you go to the option button you can search by name or critter (assuming I spelled things right  )

Thank you everyone and best of luck on the hunt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks FOBtastic Paul!. Pretty soon it will be 100 pages. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

Alright guys something unusual happend, I GOT A BUCK!!! WOO HOO! Got this guy this morning using my rattling antlers to get him on his feet. Try to invade a bucks territory and act like you like to fight can bring em in to see whats going on, it did this time! Shot was 15 yrds and he only went 20.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Paul, and nice buck Kenny!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

I use FOB's exclusively. I set out hunting on public land the other day. I had my climber, backpack, and antler set on me while walking to a north side of a standing corn field. The farmer had cut about 3 rows when I got there. When I turned the corner to head into the woods I saw a doe eating the cut corn at 80 yds. We then began to play the hide and walk game. She picks up her head, I stop. She starts eating, I take a step. You other hunters know what I mean. After she works toward me and I work toward her I cut the distance to 50 yds. For me that is a comfortable shot, although I had never practiced with a climber on my back. Needless to say, I had a great shot. The FOB's are like shooting darts. Today I have meat in the freezer. Didn't even have to climb a tree that day.

This product actually does what they say it does. You need to have a drop away rest but other than that it's easy to put on, and it works. I have no financial or personal interest with the company. I am just a hunter who appreciates a good product.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

bowtuningtips said:


> Alright guys something unusual happend, I GOT A BUCK!!! WOO HOO! Got this guy this morning using my rattling antlers to get him on his feet. Try to invade a bucks territory and act like you like to fight can bring em in to see whats going on, it did this time! Shot was 15 yrds and he only went 20.


Congrats Kenny


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Paul Morris said:


> Just in...
> 
> Congrats to Jordi on a trophy bear!
> 
> ...


LARGE DONUT EATING BEAR UPDATE

650 lbs, 21 5/16 What a bear!




bowtuningtips said:


> Alright guys something unusual happend, I GOT A BUCK!!! WOO HOO! Got this guy this morning using my rattling antlers to get him on his feet. Try to invade a bucks territory and act like you like to fight can bring em in to see whats going on, it did this time! Shot was 15 yrds and he only went 20.


Congrats Kenny! Is that a broadcast quality camera I see.....



jjm1975 said:


> I use FOB's exclusively. I set out hunting on public land the other day. I had my climber, backpack, and antler set on me while walking to a north side of a standing corn field. The farmer had cut about 3 rows when I got there. When I turned the corner to head into the woods I saw a doe eating the cut corn at 80 yds. We then began to play the hide and walk game. She picks up her head, I stop. She starts eating, I take a step. You other hunters know what I mean. After she works toward me and I work toward her I cut the distance to 50 yds. For me that is a comfortable shot, although I had never practiced with a climber on my back. Needless to say, I had a great shot. The FOB's are like shooting darts. Today I have meat in the freezer. Didn't even have to climb a tree that day.
> 
> *This product actually does what they say it does. You need to have a drop away rest but other than that it's easy to put on, and it works. I have no financial or personal interest with the company. I am just a hunter who appreciates a good product*.


This response and ones like it is what keeps my going. Not easy brining a new product to market without a zillion dollars and a big name. We are getting there one customer at a time.


----------



## Stubbleduck (Apr 1, 2005)

*FOBulous Kentucky Hunt*

FOB user since 2004. They work.
8 yard shot and 50 yard recovery. Mathews Monster 70# @ 29" 405 grain total arrow (Includes 100 grain Spitfire broadhead) launches at 319fps.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Nice pictures of some nice animals guys! Congratulations to all! Next year I hope to be back firing FOB's


----------



## pharmuse (Jun 9, 2007)

*First year with a compound*

Been hunting traditional since highschool in the mid80's. Had a great time in the woods, but only scored a couple times on small bucks. 
P/U a bowtech in the classifieds here last November and decided to give the FOB's a try as well.
Night and day difference between recurve and compound.
Decent bucks for WV and they were shot less than a week apart.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

pharmuse said:


> Been hunting traditional since highschool in the mid80's. Had a great time in the woods, but only scored a couple times on small bucks.
> P/U a bowtech in the classifieds here last November and decided to give the FOB's a try as well.
> Night and day difference between recurve and compound.
> Decent bucks for WV and they were shot less than a week apart.


Nice bucks Joe! You got two!

Here are few more that just got sent in,

















*Yes folks this is a Coues deer!*


----------



## ststutz (Jun 23, 2006)

BSeals71 said:


>


Great creative pic! i like the non-traditional aspect. Looks like a nice big doe too.


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

*2009 season so far...*

Pass throughs on every kill. Found my FOB and arrow every time.


----------



## DannyRO (Apr 17, 2009)

*Looooooking 4 FOBs*

Hi guys,

I was trying to find out the inside diameter (the part in contact with arrow shaft) of the Standard and Axis FOB's. Please help me with this. I have no name on my arrows and dont know wich FOB's to choose.
Thx.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Skewerer said:


> Pass throughs on every kill. Found my FOB and arrow every time.


Dang Skewerer! Great job and thanks for the post.



DannyRO said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was trying to find out the inside diameter (the part in contact with arrow shaft) of the Standard and Axis FOB's. Please help me with this. I have no name on my arrows and dont know wich FOB's to choose.
> Thx.


The deal is the nock dia not so much the arrow OD. 

Nock dia (shank) 0.246 +/- for standard arrows and 0.198 for the Axis. 9 times out of 10 you will have a standard size arrow if not marked.

If you are unsure, take out a nock and test fit on a friends arrow that is marked.

FYI...The HUB ID is 0.318 standard and 0.278 Axis (The FOB is not designed for press fit to arrow shaft)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for Starrflight.:thumbs_up


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

ststutz said:


> Great creative pic! i like the non-traditional aspect. Looks like a nice big doe too.


Thank you!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to Sam on a nice MD buck taken this month :thumbs_up


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*Went out grocery shopping today... with FOB's!*


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

My first deer. I shot it at 30 yards and the FOB did its job perfectly and it made it less than 50 yards.


----------



## RyanHood (Dec 12, 2008)

My 2009. Fob's + Iceman = Deadly Combination!!


----------



## ZBowman (Aug 16, 2007)

*Trophy critters get FOBbed*

Paul,

Here are a couple of pics of hunting buddies I introduced to FOBs, with trophy critters they FOBbed! 

The New Mexico bull elk scored 347 and the Texas whitetail grossed 159 non-typical. Congrats to Randy and Zack, respectively, and thanks for inventing the FOB!

Z


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Arizona Piggy with my Fobs!!!*

New year new seasons alot to be excited for here in AZ on Jan 1 I got lucky and on opening day found my herd of piggies and was able to take one. These little guys are so much fun to hunt oncez you find them. Now we have the whole month to focus on deer and having a good time. Good luck this year to everyone out there.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice Pig Jimmy!! Heres a few of the ones we shot last week check'em

Heres mine first one ever









Even the Fob-Father (Paul Morris) got in on the pig action









Josh Jackson of Starrflight Tech support got in on the action too
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5192/joshjave.jpg

Clark Dixon was along hunting with us
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/2614/clarkjave.jpg

Randy Goza took this guy right before the sunset
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/746/randyjave.jpg

We were 5 for 5 hunting these guys what a lot of fun and work, we were able to get great footage of the hunts for the TV show, Stay Tuned....


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a Michigan Elk Pic I just got in. Wow! What a tag that must have been! Congrats to chad on a great Elk 

Chad wrote:

_I have been applying since 1990. I was lucky enough to take the Michigan Grand Slam this Year. Turkey, Deer, Bear, and Elk all with a Bow and All with FOB's._


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyway to make fobs out of a little flexible items?

sorry it just seem like it keep getting busted... when other arrows are hitting them or will distory the other arrows fetching when they pass tough the gap.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

A wise man once told me... "Dave, if you don't want to break your Fobs, don't shoot the same spot. The Fobs are too accurate!"

That wise man was the Fob Father himself, Paul Morris.


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

bowtuningtips said:


> Nice Pig Jimmy!! Heres a few of the ones we shot last week check'em
> 
> Heres mine first one ever
> 
> ...




What a great hunt. First AZ hunt for me and with some really good buds and food!
Sure like those pigs.
Stay Tuned................


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

bowtuningtips said:


> Nice Pig Jimmy!! Heres a few of the ones we shot last week check'em
> 
> Heres mine first one ever
> 
> ...


Congrats Kenny, Paul and the Gang!!! Keep it up!!!:tongue:


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

Another one down with FOBs delivering the goods. WY Bison.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

5 Rivers said:


> Another one down with FOBs delivering the goods. WY Bison.


WOW! Way to go 5 rivers.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats man!!! What a buff!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

5 Rivers said:


> Another one down with FOBs delivering the goods. WY Bison.


Man that's some good eatin right there...I wanna do that one of these days.
Did you shoot him with a Shuttle T-Lock? If so how did it do on that big ol' dude?


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Dave and Double S. Will be some fine eating. Aging for 28 days now.

J-Daddy, the Shuttle-T's did great for me once again. Complete pass thru double lunged right behind the shoulder just barely missing the heart.
Btw that heart was some good eating too.


----------



## ak68 (Apr 8, 2007)

*fobbed muskox*

I got a muskox with my bow a week ago out of the Nome, Alaska area. The hunt was hard but worth it. The meat is some of the best I have eaten.
The FOBs performed as advertised in cold, windy conditions. I made a bad first shot as the bull whirled to get back in the herd (front of gut and liver). He only went about 70 yards and stopped. I was able to get to about 40 yards and angled my next shot behind the ribs forward through the lungs and into the offside sholder.
Bowtech commander, victory V-1 shafts and did I mention FOBs!
You can see pictures of me and my two gun hunting buddies in my picasa album here. http://picasaweb.google.com/wckiger/2010MuskoxHunt#


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats on the musk ox man!!! What an awesome feeling that must be to take such an animal with a Fob fixed arrow no less! Thanks for sharing. That fox looked hungry, btw!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ak68 said:


> I got a muskox with my bow a week ago out of the Nome, Alaska area. The hunt was hard but worth it. The meat is some of the best I have eaten.
> The FOBs performed as advertised in cold, windy conditions. I made a bad first shot as the bull whirled to get back in the herd (front of gut and liver). He only went about 70 yards and stopped. I was able to get to about 40 yards and angled my next shot behind the ribs forward through the lungs and into the offside sholder.
> Bowtech commander, victory V-1 shafts and did I mention FOBs!
> You can see pictures of me and my two gun hunting buddies in my picasa album here. http://picasaweb.google.com/wckiger/2010MuskoxHunt#


Congrat's on the fobbed muskox ak68!. Does it taste any good?.


----------



## ak68 (Apr 8, 2007)

We had foxes all around us waiting for us to cut up the muskox. They waited until we tossed them the leftovers and carried them off to their rock dens.
The muskox is one of the best tasting animals I have eaten. Very mild and pretty tender. I would take another one if I could get it. We did over 200 miles on snowmachines in two days over rough ice and windblown snow. We got to see lots of moose, a few caribou and hundreds of ptarmigan. I saw some seals on the ice just offshore. I happened to look down and saw a huge fresh bear track. It had to be a polar bear. I got out of there in a hurry. I didn't see the herd until late afternoon on the first day. I was riding by myself and spotted them about .5 miles away on the side of a small mountain. They saw or heard me about the same time and started running straight up a slope that was extremely steep. I couldn't walk up it so I circled around until I found a location I could get the snowmachine up. I got above them and stalked down to about 35 yards. They started snorting at me and bluff charging. The bull I got bluff charged and I shot as he turned back to the herd. The second shot got his lungs. this was right at dark and I left him overnight. I had a 2.5 hour ride in the dark back to Nome by myself. We got him the next morning.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ak68 said:


> We had foxes all around us waiting for us to cut up the muskox. They waited until we tossed them the leftovers and carried them off to their rock dens.
> The muskox is one of the best tasting animals I have eaten. Very mild and pretty tender. I would take another one if I could get it. We did over 200 miles on snowmachines in two days over rough ice and windblown snow. We got to see lots of moose, a few caribou and hundreds of ptarmigan. I saw some seals on the ice just offshore. I happened to look down and saw a huge fresh bear track. It had to be a polar bear. I got out of there in a hurry. I didn't see the herd until late afternoon on the first day. I was riding by myself and spotted them about .5 miles away on the side of a small mountain. They saw or heard me about the same time and started running straight up a slope that was extremely steep. I couldn't walk up it so I circled around until I found a location I could get the snowmachine up. I got above them and stalked down to about 35 yards. They started snorting at me and bluff charging. The bull I got bluff charged and I shot as he turned back to the herd. The second shot got his lungs. this was right at dark and I left him overnight. I had a 2.5 hour ride in the dark back to Nome by myself. We got him the next morning.


Way cool of a adventure. I hunt by myself most of the time, So i know what you mean about predators around. i cam across a fresh big Cougar track following a yearling track. i followed it for about 200 yards until it went into some thick heavy brush. I got the chills and backed out of there right quick. The next day was the start of the Muzzle loader and archery hunters carrying handguns concealed law went into effect. i felt a littler safer after that hunting by myself. Another congrats on your Muskox hunt!. :teeth:


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Well I was after hogs, but when none showed up I found this critter beggin to be put into the frying pan. I wish I could have gotten more, but I will settle for getting one. Go na be a tastey treat for breakfast this weekend.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to Clay on a great Feb 2010 hunt!


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*FOB'd Turkey*


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Still updating the website*

Congrats to all and thanks for posting!

I should have all the new photos up by the end of the day on the gallery page.

Here are a few from Herb who was having some problems at first but sure looks like things got shooting good!

Herb wrote:

_Got the problem solved. Shot 12 baboons, 4 wart hogs, a hyena, big kudu bull, 8 impala (killed 4 with 2 arrows as doubles) Cobra, Jackal at 46 meters, Blesbuck, and a Leopard._


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Yikes!

Going through my updates I realized forgot to post Jimmy's AZ lion :mg:

Best of luck to all no matter what is on the back of your arrow.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Nice Bull!*

Just got this in from the 09 hunt. Congrats to Eric on a dandy NM Bull!

Eric wrote (in part)

_I wanted to say thanks for sending the fob's last Aug. They arrived in time for my hunt in NM (attached photo), and then I came back to Mt., but wasn't really looking to fill the tag unless it could top the NM bull. I've been using the fob's for a couple years now, and I'm hooked. Great arrow flight with any tip or broadhead. I do use a little glue on the nocks, as our brush (alder, meefee, mountain hemlock, etc.) will pull them off when you put your head down and plow through the limbs._


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome bull. :thumbs_up

:izza:



Paul Morris said:


> Just got this in from the 09 hunt. Congrats to Eric on a dandy NM Bull!
> 
> Eric wrote (in part)
> 
> ...


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## CGinWI (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome pic's guys !!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Success! Just got back from Washington hunting black bear at the Quinalt Indian Reservation.

Excellent hunt, our group got 2 black bears on this trip. Here's mine below w/ my buddy on the right.

Of course the FOBs worked perfectly.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome job!!! Congrats on a fine animal. Way to show off the FOBs as well!

David


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

bginvestor said:


> Success! Just got back from Washington hunting black bear at the Quinalt Indian Reservation.
> 
> Excellent hunt, our group got 2 black bears on this trip. Here's mine below w/ my buddy on the right.
> 
> Of course the FOBs worked perfectly.


Congrats on a Fine bear. :thumbs_up


----------



## Loves2Hunt (May 2, 2010)

*Out of excuses*

Darn you Paul! I hope your satisfied. After looking at all of these FOB photos, I'm afraid I'm gonna HAVE to make the jump. :wink: I recently upgraded to a QAD fall-away so I don't have any excuse to not try these cursed FOBs. It's hard to argue with photos like these. 

I belong to a local archery club (www.flintbowmen.com) and I've never seen anyone shooting FOBs there yet. I've heard that one guy shoots them but I've never seen them on our courses. I guess I don't mind being the first - or second. 

I've been interested in FOBs but have been unwilling to take the plunge. I think I'll give them a fair try and see what happens. I don't see my arrows on your charts but I'm hopeful that they'll work (Easton ST Excell 300). I'd hate to have to buy new arrows - but we'll see. At the moment I'm fired up enough to buy a new bow if that's what it takes - you and these dang photos.... lol.

Hopefully I'll be able to contribute to this thread in a couple of months. October 1st is the opener here in Michigan. I hope to be posting soon after that. :wink:


----------



## Loves2Hunt (May 2, 2010)

Rogbo,
Nice to see an Oneida bow gettin'-R-done! I've had a secret crush on Oneidas ever since I first drew one - many moons ago. I'd never before (or since) drawn a smoother pulling bow. I was just never able to get past all the hardware. It's just visually overwhelming for me. But seeing your bow in these photos brought me right back to that moment. Maybe some day. I hear that Claude Pollington still sells them up north of here so there's still hope for me yet. 

Anyway, nice bow and thanks for sharing your trophies.



rogbo said:


> Maybe it's the luck of the draw. Maybe it's the moon phases or the alignment of the stars. or maybe...Just maybe...it's the FOB's. Went to South Africa over the summer. For anyone concerned about the noise FOB's reportedly make...this impala gave me two chances after a a bad range finder reading put me just under the animal....He just swapped ends and gratiously accepted the FOB guided splinter o' death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

bginvestor said:


> Success! Just got back from Washington hunting black bear at the Quinalt Indian Reservation.
> 
> Excellent hunt, our group got 2 black bears on this trip. Here's mine below w/ my buddy on the right.
> 
> Of course the FOBs worked perfectly.


Wow! great bear and thanks for posting. :thumbs_up

I just got back from my bear trip. What a hoot! As soon as I get the photos I will make a post. We also got two bears on video for next season's show thanks to great friends and FOB shooters that invited me and a friend to their secret spot. Story to follow as soon as I get some sleep and recover from the land of the midnight sun. 



Loves2Hunt said:


> Darn you Paul! I hope your satisfied. After looking at all of these FOB photos, I'm afraid I'm gonna HAVE to make the jump. :wink: I recently upgraded to a QAD fall-away so I don't have any excuse to not try these cursed FOBs. It's hard to argue with photos like these.
> 
> I belong to a local archery club (www.flintbowmen.com) and I've never seen anyone shooting FOBs there yet. I've heard that one guy shoots them but I've never seen them on our courses. I guess I don't mind being the first - or second.
> 
> ...


Great to hear to are making the leap of faith!

Just a few things re: your set up.

The QAD can be tricky to set up (but works great with FOBs!). Using the TL1 forks with the short forks (reduced V) instead of the long forks for maximum drop is a must. The TL1 launcher was included with your rest but not installed when you purchased the rest.

Here is a write up I did of the QAD rest

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

The ST Epic/Excel arrows use a non standard H nock which is in between the two nocks the FOBs are designed, however they will work great with one easy modification. You use the Axis FOB and drill out the back lip of the FOB for a press fit to the H nock (very easy using a 15/64 drill bit or a rat tail file). 

Here is a customer video on how easy it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqm-5bsuAVk

Be sure and let me know if you have ANY questions/problems. The FOBs should shoot like laser beams (no joke). If not, it is usually a set up issue I can help with. That is my job!
Regards,


----------



## donwag (Dec 2, 2005)

Littleram said:


> Killed this buck last night
> the fob helped drive the arrow strait to it's mark


What A Brute!!! My dream hunt in my dream location. Great Stuff!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Over the pond FOBs*

A couple photos just in from across the big pond. Congrats to Julien on a nice Roe deer and Fox.

Julien wrote (in part)

_Hello,

Two other animal's with FOB's
One Roe Deer
One Fox

Very good product!!

Best regard's

Julien_


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Another very scary bear!*

Well, Clark Dixon did it again!

This is what happened last year

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=955094

Here is the scoop on this year...

Spot and stalk Brown FOB'D at 27 yards  No field photos as Clark was only armed with his Z7 and a video camera. Yep....He self filmed the shot with the HD camera duck taped to the stabilizer. To see the video watch the TV show next season. 

(Disclaimer.....This is NOT a tease. I hope you all understand downloading the hunt for public viewing before the show airs is not good practice).


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Great shooting everyone! Keep it up! I can't wait to see the videos you will be showing next year Paul!

Keep it up!

Dave


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

*FOB Kills!*

Here are my recent fob kills

09 Black bear from here in AK









December 09 Whitetail doe in Washington









and my most recent Black bear '10, just shot him a few weeks ago










FOB 'EM! Got a grizzly archery tag and a cow moose tag this fall so I plan on having more FOB'd critters too.


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

Skewerer said:


> Pass throughs on every kill. Found my FOB and arrow every time.


Here are the rest from last year:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to all!

Here is a dandy Southern Arizona Desert bear by Jenn. Wow! :zip:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG Clark!. That is a trophy for sure!.


Paul Morris said:


> Well, Clark Dixon did it again!
> 
> This is what happened last year
> 
> ...


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Paul Morris said:


> Well, Clark Dixon did it again!
> 
> This is what happened last year
> 
> ...



That's my boy Clark!! He is hell on those AK bears. He ain't sceeered!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*My Alaska bear!*

Got back last week from the land of the midnight sun. WOW! Me and my hunt'n bud Chris got two nice ones! Both shots around 20 yards and about the same distance of track.

For the full story and SOME of the video here is the link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1242347

I got one!








So did Chris!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Paul Morris said:


> Got back last week from the land of the midnight sun. WOW! Me and my hunt'n bud Chris got two nice ones! Both shots around 20 yards and about the same distance of track.
> 
> For the full story and SOME of the video here is the link:
> 
> ...



Friggin AWESOME guys!!! Way to go!!! Congrats on the beasts!!!


----------



## fobshooter (Mar 1, 2007)

*2 year quest*

Here is my arizona black bear i harvested on Friday! I spent 22 days in the stand this year and 14 last year! It is a tough hunt with some thick steep terrain. I would like to think my buddy Chris for putting me onto this spot and helping with the packing out duties. I would also like to thank Jimmy for sitting with me and running the camera when he could and Tom for keeping up morale.

Congrats to all it looks like we are going to have some great bear hunts coming up next season on the show so stay tuned.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

fobshooter said:


> Here is my arizona black bear i harvested on Friday! I spent 22 days in the stand this year and 14 last year! It is a tough hunt with some thick steep terrain. I would like to think my buddy Chris for putting me onto this spot and helping with the packing out duties. I would also like to thank Jimmy for sitting with me and running the camera when he could and Tom for keeping up morale.
> 
> Congrats to all it looks like we are going to have some great bear hunts coming up next season on the show so stay tuned.


Well done. Congrats.


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*ttt*

That a boy Josh! Now lets go whack some antelope.


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Clark, Paul, Chris, and Josh!!!!!!!!!! And to all the other folks that had great success with FOBs that I don't know.
Great looking bears.
Now I got to play catch up. NO more working on SuperCubs during bear season. I can feel the fever brewing!!!!!!!!!

Randy Goza


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Decided to try the FOBs out this season. Let's see how it goes Paul, you better be right about these


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the Starrflight Fever!!!!! I can't wait to get back out there.

Is it supposed to burn when i pee?. This fever works in odd ways. :darkbeer:


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*ttt*

Simon.........:mg: Hope I don't catch what you have 

But I think it's too late......:shade:


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

FOB'd Nevada Antelope this year.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

458win said:


> FOB'd Nevada Antelope this year.



Great looking speed goat! Congrats...


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Another Arizona bear down. Congrats to Dan :thumbs_up


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*2010 Arizona Archery Antelope*

Well I drew a tag this year for a great unit in Arizona but this was not the year to have the tag the lopes were just not there very few to hunt. Biggest problem is the coyotes ambushing the fawn drop the last few years. All i can say is I have a new found respect for this animal I hunted hard with friends for 4 straight days spot stalk and was able to get a few shots off but also watched the lopes laugh at me as they dodge my arrows. Very frustrating to say the least. Just when I was starting to tell myself this may not be possible spot and stalk I finally got this guy to sit steal after a 400 yds belly crawl and as able to shoot he stood steal with out jumping the arrows and my fobbed arrow did the job. He is not the biggest but with these guys size does not matter in my book with a bow arrow.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

*South Dakota Goat*

Just got back in town from Buffalo South Dakota WOW seen hundreds of pronghorn and had several oppertunities. The day I shot this guy I had 3 other chances but trying to get the kill on film I had let a couple go, this is the real test of trying to get the hunt on tape or just hunting. I got it done and its awsome. We took a total of 4 antelope 3 on film. The shot was 47 yards and he only went 80 before he fell.



I forgot to post my spring Canadian bear. Got this guy this past May he weighed 220lbs. 



Its been a great year so far and the KY season starts next weekend got a big buck in my sights. Good luck Everybody!


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Antelope*

Kenny Congrats on the antelope did you sit a blind or spot stock? either its amazing trophy to get with a bow. Hey man hope you can find the time to make it to AZ again would like to meet you and do some hunting. Good luck with the season and keep on fobbin! 

Also awesome bear congrats!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to all!

Here is another speed goat taken by Bud :thumbs_up


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

The photos are coming in at FOB central!

Congrats to David on a great 6x6


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

That's freakin' awesome! Can't wait to put my FOB's to work in 10 days & post in this thread.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

gmark said:


> That's freakin' awesome! Can't wait to put my FOB's to work in 10 days & post in this thread.


Best of luck on the hunt!

Just in....Two nice bucks. Congrats to Kevin on a great start to the hunt.


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Opening day in Pa. Oct 2, 2010 9 Point 30 yrds


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

congrats that is cool you got him in velvet and shot him in hard horn .


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice buck Scott!

Congrats to Clay.... a dandy Elk and a yote.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

Turkey is good for you.....


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats Kenny on the bird!

Take a look at this buck Sam just sent in! This thing has some character for sure. Way to go Sam!


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

Laid the "THWACK down"tm on her tonight, can you say Strappage!


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

OK FOB Nation! I bloodied my new Genetix October 15th with a double... shot a doe at 20 yds. The bow was so quiet that the other does and yearlings hung around. I had to stay in the stand so as not to spook them. Did not take another doe because I did not want to clean 2... 30 minutes later, yes there were still does around, 2 bucks came by and I smoked the 9 point at 12 yds.

My set up is a split limb GNTX set at 65lbs, NAP Sizzor rest, Black Gold Solaris sight, GT XT Hunter 7595 shafts, FOBs, Rocket 100gn steelhead broadheads, 8.5" BStinger 11 oz stabilizer, Limbsaver for split limbs and rifle barrel de-resonator on the stabilizer, nothing on the string except loop and peep. Quiet and dead in the hand. 

The FOB's flew true and popped off at pass through! This is my first buck, first adult doe, and first double with a bow! I was stoked!!

Love my GNTX and my FOB's!


----------



## PaScott6 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Red Fox*

Shot this one at 35yrds from my ground blind. I love my FOB's


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Iceman put this NY Bruiser on.......ICE!!! Thanks Paul! Great guy, fantastic product!!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to all on some great critters and thanks for posting! Nice double Robbie. 

Hey John..... no FOBs in photo. A+ for the shot b+ for the photo (just kidding! :darkbeer: I have the photo you sent with FOBs) 

I will work this weekend to get all the new photos up on the galley page at StarrFlight. Dang its getting big! 5 pages and growing.

For anyone that has not seen the FOB gallery page here is the link

http://starrflight.com/gallery/main.php

Best of luck on the hunt no matter what is on the back of your arrow.


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

First Deer with FOBS.


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

This one got FOB'ed opening day in Kentucky!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice bucks Bill and Travis! Thanks for posting.

Here is one that just came in...Congrats to Matt on a dandy PA buck.

Matt wrote...

_first year using the FOB's and I'm absolutely impressed. when I shot my buck I wasn't sure if I hit it. I didn't see my arrow or any blood for a little bit BUT the FOB was laying exactly where the deer was standing. Incredible product. It consistently does everything it was designed to do. Thx.

matt _


----------



## DStack (Oct 22, 2007)

Took this buck on 11/12 in IL. My largest to date. The pink FOB got my blood trail started and it ended 60 yards away.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice Buck Dave! Congrats...

Here are a few more recent pic's sent to FOB central. 

PS....I have the Gallery page updated with all the new photos! http://starrflight.com/gallery/main.php


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Another FOB dandy...

Congrats to Eyad


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

A tasty FOB-O-Doe..

Kevin wrote...

"I have been shooting FOB's now for two seasons. I love them!!!!

I have not taken a lot of pictures of the deer that I have shot, but this Nebraska doe deserved to have her photo taken!
She has a very unique snout!!!

Thanks for a great innovation and wonderful customer service!"


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Check out this Toad! 

Congrats to Lloyd on a great buck and super field photo (I bet his fish photos are something :darkbeer: !) Just kidding Llyod!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Paul Morris said:


> Check out this Toad!
> 
> Congrats to Lloyd on a great buck and super field photo (I bet his fish photos are something :darkbeer: !) Just kidding Llyod!
> 
> View attachment 960071


That is probably one of the best kill pics that I have ever seen...amazing photography


----------



## bersh (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Didn't get a buck this year w/ my FOBs, but i did take care of 3 does with em.

Didn't get the greatest pictures, but here goes.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

This was an early morning pic while I was sitting... Late October.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

Buckless in 2010 but 3 nice does got the FOB treatment.


----------



## Spined (Dec 28, 2010)

Great Pics.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks like the freezer is filling up! Congrats on the harvest and thanks for posting guys!

Here is a Desert Muley my buddy Chris got late Jan.









And a dandy Coues and lion that my Buddy Tom got. (for those not familiar with Coues....this is a big one!)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I glassed it. I stalked it. I killed it. I gutted and skinned it. I processed the meat myself. I served some for supper.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats Simon!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Paul Morris said:


> Congrats Simon!


Thanks Paul.


----------



## tamccain (Feb 3, 2010)

I took this deer on Labor Day at 5:40 in the morning. It is my first bow kill and my first ever deer. The fobs worked great!


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Here you go, 7 from the Limpopo region of RSA this past Sept, all with FOB's!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW!. A Big Congrats. :thumb:


mudslinger2 said:


> Here you go, 7 from the Limpopo region of RSA this past Sept, all with FOB's!
> 
> View attachment 1158232
> View attachment 1158233
> ...


----------



## Moose-hunter04 (Jul 15, 2006)

Huge grats on your first deer.



tamccain said:


> I took this deer on Labor Day at 5:40 in the morning. It is my first bow kill and my first ever deer. The fobs worked great!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

tamccain said:


> I took this deer on Labor Day at 5:40 in the morning. It is my first bow kill and my first ever deer. The fobs worked great!





*Awesome, congrats!* :thumbs_up


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Tamccain, congrats on your first ever bowkill! Great start to bowhunting.


----------



## bvillmek79 (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is my buck this year.... I shot him with my Darton. See signature for more details about the equipment.


----------



## corbinlee (Mar 7, 2008)

My 1st FOB'd deer, hope to add another before the year is up.


----------



## 05blastsrt4 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fob'd buck


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

Checking in from miami paul. This is my 1st FOB buck i got in the glades last year.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats to all and best of luck on the hunt!

Merry Christmas..


----------



## bersh (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice doe from the UP of Michigan taken Dec. 20, 2011.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

finally fob'd me a deer! last weekend in central MS got to set a fob guided grim reaper razortip thru this doe at 38 yards


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

navyman20 said:


> finally fob'd me a deer! last weekend in central MS got to set a fob guided grim reaper razortip thru this doe at 38 yards
> 
> View attachment 1235962


Congrats man, thanks for your service and merry Christmas.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Congrats man, thanks for your service and merry Christmas.


thanks bud! hopin to fob a buck before seasons up if i can...merry christmas to you as well


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I just got my FOBS in the mail. I am hoping to a deer before the season ends or a turkey in the spring.


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

My 2011 Christmas Present love these fobs


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

Dodgerboy999 said:


> View attachment 1237315
> View attachment 1237311
> View attachment 1237312
> View attachment 1237313
> ...


Sumbeach! I like that dude! Good job Jimmy. One day, maybe not this year but soon I am going to stick myself a good muley like that. Know of a good taxidermist?

~Kenny~


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*Attack pig down*

Got this one Yesterday. I grunted, and the dang thing came running at me to 4 yards. Even I can hit something at 4 yards! Fun stuff.

Congrats to all and best of luck no matter what is on the back of your arrow.


----------



## Dodgerboy999 (Apr 19, 2005)

good looking pig buddy


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

2nd of September. 3x3 Mule deer shot with HT-2 arrows with TT Shuttle T-Locks, backed by Starrflight Fobs.,


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Trying to slow the shot down. I'm not the best at editing.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

NICE SHOT!!!!:RockOn::icon_salut:

Been waiting for another vid from you bud! Congrats...

And that bow looks sweet in the ASAT!:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Scott!. The bow is shooting well and the Venison was fantastic on the grill. 



SARASR said:


> NICE SHOT!!!!:RockOn::icon_salut:
> 
> Been waiting for another vid from you bud! Congrats...
> 
> And that bow looks sweet in the ASAT!:thumbs_up


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I killed this deer with FOBs last year on the last day before gun season.


----------



## joeloureiro (May 6, 2008)

fob is the place to be


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks good!. 



joeloureiro said:


> View attachment 1466433
> 
> fob is the place to be


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I have not beed very good about posting all the photos that are comming in at FOB central. :embara::embara:

Here are just a few...

































This one with video!


----------



## kyler1945 (Oct 16, 2012)

Brand new bow, bought a tube of FOB's to try. 20 yards through about a 10" opening, spined this guy. The lung shot is the follow up to put him down. Not a monster, but public land in Louisiana, he's one to be proud of, especially with the bow. I'm about to order a few tubes of FOBs to give to friends as christmas presents. Great product!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I took a doe. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Double S said:


> I took a doe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks like some good eating!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Paul Morris said:


> Congrats! Looks like some good eating!


She's yummy!. 

View attachment 1843136


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

There's a lot of nice critters taken on this thread... I hope to add to it this coming season 

Mac


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Here are just a few most recent harvests


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice.. Love that first one.. Any paticulars on the kill? 



Mac


----------

